# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Vedat Kokona

## Albo

Historia e përkthyesit, publicistit dhe shkrimtarit që nuk u pajtua kurrë me sistemin e Enver Hoxhës dhe vitet e izolimit total 

*Vedat Kokona, intelektuali që solli në Shqipëri erën e Francës* 

Luan Kondi / Kastriot Kotoni

Vedat Kokona është një personalitet tepër i njohur. Gjithandej nëpër pikat e shitjeve, fjalorët e tij voluminozë bien menjëherë në sy. Profesori i leksikologjisë frënge, nuk jeton veç fizikisht, pasi ai me veprën e tij, u vjen në ndihmë nxënësve, studentëve, pedagogëve apo studiuesve të kësaj gjuhe. Madje, nuk është e vështrirë të gjesh edhe shtëpinë e Kokonës, ku tashmë jeton vajza e tij, Mirvjeni, mikpritëse dhe shumë e dashur. Shtëpia e Vedat Kokonës ndodhet në rrugën e Dibrës, përballë me shkollën tetëvjeçare Misto Mame. Aty përreth njëzet vjet ka banuar profesor Vedat Kokona, një nga djemtë e intelektualit të njohur shqiptar, Elmaz Kokona.

Vedat Kokona është një personalitet tepër i njohur. Gjithandej nëpër pikat e shitjeve, fjalorët e tij voluminozë bien menjëherë në sy. Profesori i leksikologjisë frënge, nuk jeton veç fizikisht, pasi ai me veprën e tij, u vjen në ndihmë nxënësve, studentëve, pedagogëve apo studiuesve të kësaj gjuhe. Madje, nuk është e vështrirë të gjesh edhe shtëpinë e Kokonës, ku tashmë jeton vajza e tij, Mirvjeni, mikpritëse dhe shumë e dashur. Shtëpia e Vedat Kokonës ndodhet në rrugën e Dibrës, përballë me shkollën tetëvjeçare Misto Mame. Aty përreth njëzet vjet ka banuar profesor Vedat Kokona, një nga djemtë e intelektualit të njohur shqiptar, Elmaz Kokona. Sapo hyn në shtëpi, ballëpërballë gjendesh me studion e profesor Vedatit, ku së pari prezantohesh me bustin në miniaturë, ku Odhise Paskali kishte portretizuar Elmaz Kokonën, vendosur mbi skrivaninë e vitit 1938. Padyshim, çdo njeri sapo kalon atë prag bën lidhjen e trashëgimisë itelektuale të Kokonëve nga brezi në brez.

*Takimi me Mirvjen Kokonën*

Mirvjeni është ulur në një karrige po të modës së asaj skrivanie. Pas pak, ajo hyn në studion e profesorit, që duket sikur merr jetë. Zhurma e sirtarëve tregon se ajo po nxjerr që andej botimet e para të babait të saj. Në dorë mban numrin dy të revistës letrare të përmuajshme Shekulli XX, botim i vitit 1934. Mivjeni e hap shpejt revistën në faqet e rubrikës Jehona Letrare, në të cilën shkruhet: Konkursi Novela e Valles së shtypit nxuer në dritë një shprese të re letrare, Vedat Kokonën, i cili me novelën e tij Lutja e fundit fitoi çmimin e parë. Novela e dallueme u botue ndër shumë fletore të vendit. Padyshim kjo novelë i dha shansin të pelegrinojë e më pas të shkruaj një libër shumë të njohur autobiografik Nga Tirana në Stokholm, në vitin 1935. Më pas, dora e vajzës së të famshmit Vedat Kokona shfletoi një revistë shumë prestigjioze, Përpjekja Shqiptare. Në një shënim të redaksisë së kësaj gazete shkruhet: Me gjithë këtë ka disa emra kësi të rinjsh që japin mjaft shpresa. Nga bashkëpunëtorët tanë, Vedat Kokona, sado që përmbajtjen e kësaj reviste paraqitet vetëm me një përkthim të vogël, por të zgjedhur mirë, dhe me një novelë, dallohet nga shokët për ndryshmëni subjektesh, për pastërti stili në prozë dhe për teknikë në poezi.

*Formimi intelektual i Vedat Kokonës*

Mirvjeni tregon se rreth dëshirës së fëmijëve të familjes Kokona për të filluar mësimin e gjuhëve të huaja. Sipas saj, ishte këmbëngulja e të atit, Elmazit, ish-kryetar i Kolegjit të Avoketëve të Izmirit, që vajzat e tij të studionin në kolegjet francezë në Turqi, ku morën bazat e kulturës frënge. Në vitin 1920, familja Kokona erdhi në Shqipëri, ashtu si edhe shumë familje të tjera intelektuale shqiptare, që donin t´i shërbenin atdheut të tyre të pavarur, pas vitit 1912. Kështu, Elmazi vendosi që ta çojë të birin në shkollën fillore në Tiranë dhe më pas në Liceun e Korçës. Pra, familja Kokona ka lidhje shumë të fortë me gjuhën frënge. Kjo ka ndodhur edhe me shqiptarë të tjerë. Po t´i referohemi figurës së ndritshme të Iluminizmit shqiptar, Sami Frashërit, të cilin e ka studiuar me së miri studiuesi Masar Stavaleci në veprën e tij Iluminizmi Shqiptar mësojmë se arsyeja që Samiu merrte për bazë frëngjishten, gjuhën më të përpunuar për kohën e tij, nuk ka të bëjë me faktin se ai e njihte mirë këtë gjuhë. Siç është theksuar edhe më parë, Franca kish goditur në mënyrë rrënjësore dhe me bujë absolutizmin dhe vjetërsinë feudale, e ishte bërë burim frymëzimi i lirisë dhe i antifeudalizmit. Edhe Veqilharxhi gjatë analizës së pikëpamjeve të tij mbi arsimin dhe kulturën në gjuhën amëtare, nuk mund të mos kujtohen shumë qëndrime dhe pikëpamje të iluministëve francezë mbi këto çështje, sado që konteksti i tyre në kohë dhe hapësirë është disi i pakrahasueshëm. Përmenden emra të tillë si mendimet demokratike të Helvecit, të Tyrgosë, të Kondrosesë dhe të Didërosë për arsimin e të gjithëve pa privilegj. Pra, plugu i iluminizmit shqiptar kishte rënë në një tokë pjellore, që padyshim do ta jepte frytin e saj. Siç tregon më tej e bija e Vedatit, në kohën e luftës kur dikush e pyeti sepse nuk bashkohej me PKSH, ai ishte përgjigjur se unë do të merrja pjesë patjetër menjëherë me një parti për kombin shqiptar po të kishte. Pushtimi fashist e gjeti babanë sapo të emëruar në gjimnazin e Tiranës, por ai dha dorëheqjen, kur e pa se fashistët italianë i kërkonin të merrej me punë të pahijshme, thotë vajza e Vedatit. Ajo që të bie mënjëherë në sy është diplomimi i Vedat Kokonës, në vitin 1939 në Paris, pas katër vjetësh studimi atje.

*Kokona, i njohur tek Enveri për shakatë e kripura* 

Pas përfundimit të studimeve në Fakultetin e Drejtësisë, ai u kthye në Shqipëri, por, pasi nuk pranoi të punonte në Gjykatën e Krujës, emërohet mësues i gjuhës frënge dhe shqipe në Liceun e Korçës. Në atë kohë, Enver Hoxha e njihte Vedat Kokonën si njeri të shakave dhe të kuvendeve, por nga goja e tij nuk dëgjoi asnjë fjalë për komunizmin. Naireja, e shoqja e Vedatit, është më pak e pranishme në bisedë. Një foto e saj ishte në studion e profesorit. Pak më tej gjendej edhe një tjetër, ajo e çiftit Kokona, dalë në Paris, pranë Urës së Triumfit, në vitin 1996. Naireja rrjedh nga familjet e shquara; Toptanëve, nga i ati dhe e Petrelëve nga e ëma. Kam mbaruar Institutin Nëna Mbretneshë si shumë vajza të shquara të asaj kohe, që vinin padyshim nga familje të ngritura. Me tim shoq, Vedatin, jemi njohur kur banonim te rruga e Pishës, sepse ai aty kishte njerëzit e tij. Unë kujdesesha për tim shoq deri në detaje, sidomos për veshjen e tij dhe natyrisht Vedati u besonte shijeve të mia. Ai punonte më shumë përkushtim nga 8 deri 12 orë në ditë. Kërkonte të bënte diçka me shumë çdo ditë dhe gjithnjë bënte plane për të ardhmen. E adhuronte natyrën dhe sportin. Mbaj mend se kur shkoi për një aktivitet në qytetin e tij të origjinës, në Gjirokastër, na mori në telefon dhe na përshkruante me shumë emocion se ai qytet i qëndisur me fill gri ishte i mahnitshëm. Kur filluam të pushonim në Piqeras të Sarandës, ai më thoshte se plazhe të tilla nuk i kishte hasur as në Francë, megjithëse e kishte vizituar të gjithë bregdetin e atij vendi. Mrekullohej jashtëzakonisht me atë panoramë të jashtëzakonshme. Ishte sportiv. Këtë e tregon dhe biçikleta e tij, të cilën e la vetëm pak ditë se të na linte përgjithmonë. Vedati e kishte idhull në rininë e tij profesorin e Liceut të Korçës, Gaqo Gogon. Shpesh më fliste për trupin e tij prej atleti, tregoi e shoqja.

*Rikthim në Parisin e studimeve, pas plot 50 vjetësh*

Mirvjeni thotë se profesor Vedat Kokona kishte nostalgji për Francën, vendin ku kishte studiuar për jurisprudencë. Madje, sipas saj, ai shkoi në Paris pas gati 50 vjetësh. Herën e dytë, pra në vitin 1998, ai rishkoi për të marrë dekoratën, që i kishin akorduar francezët. Është interesant fakti se gjatë fjalimit të tij Vedat Kokona iu tha francezve se në gjuhën shqipe La Fonteni, përkthehej më mirë se në gjuhën italiane, sepse gjuha shqipe është shumë e pasur. Profesori, të thonë familjarët, shkruante letërsi kur donte dhe si donte, por nuk e la pas dore asnjëherë dhe përkthimin. Tregimet dhe novelat, Kokona i përmblodhi në vëllimin Yje të këputur, ndërsa në vitin 1943 botoi librin 7 Prilli, një poezi salloni, siç është quajtur nga kritika. Si romancier, u evidentua në vitet 1961-1966 kur shkroi dy vëllimit e romanit Me valët e jetës. Në gjininë e dramës, Vedat Kokona do të shkëlqente me dramën Hijet e natës, shkruar në vitin 1966. Kurse ka patur sukses edhe në krijimtarinë për fëmijë, si në rastin e pjesës së bukur Lulja dhe Shega. Vedat Kokona ishte dhe një publicist i shquar. Në vitin 1942, ai botoi në gazetën Tomori shkrimin Quo vadis, letërsi shqipe?, që hapi një debat të zjarrtë në shtyp dhe që vetë atij iu desh të përgjigjej në gjashtë a shtatë numra të gazetës me pseudonimin Hekuran Lumi. Replikuesit me të ishin pena shumë të shquara të kohës, ku më të përmendurit ishin dr. Kolë Prela, At Zef Valentini, Nikë Barcolla, Dom Nikollë Mazreku, Gjon Karma. Kokona debatoi me ta kur ishte vetëm 29 vjeç. Mirvjeni hap një magnetofon me bobina nga ata të paktët që të dhuronte dikur Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve. Nga shiriti dilte një zë shumë i pastër burri, i cili recitonte vargje në frëngjisht edhe në shqip, apo i komentonte. Në vidio të tregojnë edhe një bisedë të Vedat Kokonës, ftuar në një televizion francez, me të mirënjohurin Bernard Pivot, në emisionin Bouillon de culture, ku binte në sy intelektualizmi i profesorit tonë. Pasi e falenderoi Pivon, Vedat Kokona i foli teleshikuesit francez për Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët dhe në menyrë të veçantë për gjuhën shqipe. Vedati nuk rrinte dot pa lexuar, dmth., pa punë.

*Familjarët: Vedati kundër sistemit të kaluar*

Televizorin nuk e preferonte. Deri në ditën që na la ai recitonte vargje të tëra në frëngjisht dhe në shpip, pa u lodhur me orë të tëra. Demokracinë e priti me shumë entuziazëm, sepse nuk ishte pajtuar kurrë me diktaturën. Të vëllanë, Nedinin, një intelektual i mirënjohur, ja kishin burgosur. Dekoratat erdhën me vonesë, për shkak të antikomformizmit të tij. Kishte një karakteristikë të veçantë mësimdhënie në gjuhët e huaja. Mua dhe motrës sime na mësoi gjuhën frënge, nipërve e mbesave frëngjisht, anglisht dhe italisht. Qysh në rininë e hershme, kur përkthente, donte që t´u jepte bashkëkombësve të vet kënaqësinë e leximit të kryeveprave, ashtu siç ishin shkruar në gjuhën shqipe. Kishte një optimizëm të rrallë, dhe më thoshte shpesh se kishte dëshirë të përkthente nga shkrimtari francez Rabelais, Historinë e verave, por i ngeli peng që këtë gjë ai nuk e realizoi dot. Ai shkroi Traktat për përkthimin, ku shfaqi pikëpamjen e tij mbi përkthimin, thotë Mirvjeni. Historia e fjalorit të Kokonës me Shtëpinë Botuese Toena është bërë tashmë e njohur.


*Jetëshkrimi
Kokona nga fëmijëria deri në majat e lavdisë*

Vedat Kokona lindi më 8 gusht 1913, në Izmir, të Turqisë, nga një familje intelektuale shqiptare. I ati, Elmazi, ishte avokat. Më 1920 kthehet në Tiranë, ku kreu shkollën fillore. Më 1935 përfundoi Liceun e Korçës, pastaj ndoqi studimet e larta në Paris për drejtesi. Që kur ishte nxënës, ra në sy prirja e tij për mësimin e gjuhëve të huaja. Gjuhën frënge e përvetësoi mjaft mirë. Pas përfundimit të shkollës, u emërua në gjykatën e Krujës, ku nuk shkoi të merrte detyrën. Më vonë, emërohet mësues i Gjuhës Shqipe në Liceun e Korçës. Aty, Kokona, u dallua si një mësues i zoti dhe intelektual neutral. Në fillim të viteve ´40 e emëruan në gjimnazin e Tiranës. Me pushtimin fashist, kur Kokona punonte si mësues, do t´i kërkohej që të spiunonte nxënësit dhe të merrej me punë, që nuk mund t´i pranonte karakteri i tij. Kështu, kjo ishte dhe arsyeja që dha dorëheqjen nga profesioni i mësuesit. Pas luftës shërbeu si mësues në gjimnazin Qemal Stafa. Më 1949 emërohet redaktor dhe përkthyes në Shtëpinë Botuese Naim Frasheri. Për një kohë të gjatë punoi si pedagog në Universitetin e Tiranës. Ai shërbeu si mësimdhënës në katedrën e gjuhës frënge, gjersa doli në pension. Vedat Kokona mban tituj, urdhra dhe dekorata të shumta. Ai është doktor Honoris Causa i Universitetit të Tiranës, Kalorës i Urdhrit të Arteve dhe të Letërsisë, Oficeri i Palmave Akademike Franceze. Vedat Kokona ja kushtoi pjesën më të madhe të jetës dhe të punës rrezatimit të gjuhës frënge. Ai ishte një nga leksikologët më të mirë të kësaj gjuhe. Nga mendja dhe dora e tij dolën mjaft fjalorë shqip-frëngjisht dhe anasjelltas. Fjalorin e parë e botoi në vitin 1932. Fjalori i fundit është me 40-mijë fjalë. Ai është autori më i rëndësishëm në fushën e leksikologjisë dhe leksikografisë. Kokona është një nga përkthyesit më të njohur të vendit tonë. Qysh në moshë të re dha kontribut të ndjeshëm në lëmin e përkthimeve në poezi dhe në prozë. Nga ai janë përkthyer në shqip vepra të tilla si Ana Karenina e Leon Tolstoit, Fundërinat e Maksim Gorkit, Saga e Forsajtëve e Xhon Goll-Suarthit, David Koperfild të Dikensit, Udha e Volokolamskut e Aleksandër Bekut, Stuhi në Gang e Rabindranat Tagores etj. Kokona ka sjell në shqip rreth 15 mijë vargje nga poezia botërore. Ai ishte një nga përkthyesit kryesorë nga frëngjishtja, italishtja, anglishtja dhe rusishtja. Me urdhër të nomenklaturave partiake përktheu shumë raporte të kongreseve të partisë, rinisë, të Bashkimeve Profesionale e të gruas që nga Kongresi i Parë e deri tek i shtati. Gjithashtu, ka botuar 30-40 vëllime të përkthyera me urdhër nga lart, nga nomenklatura komuniste. Kjo punë e mundimshme dhe e lodhshme ishte raskapitëse për një krijues që mund t´i shfrytëzonte forcat e tij në frontin e letërsisë.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Ngjallen kujtimet e Vedat Kokones...Kaloresit te letrave shqipe *  

_E Merkure, 08 Qershor 2005_    

"Endur ne Tisin e Kohes" eshte titulli i kujtimeve, qe jane sjelle se fundmi nga "Botimet Kokona" kushtuar Vedat Kokones. Me nje gjuhe te thjeshte dhe me nje narracion te kendshem, qe nderpritet shpesh nga vrulli i emocioneve te autorit, paraqitet nje pjese e rendesishme e jetes se tij dhe personazheve, te cilat kane bere historine e Shqiperise. Por, kuptohet jo e gjithe ajo. Fale perpjekjeve te se bijes se tij, Znj. Mirvjen-ne kemi copeza jeta nga kujtimet per personazhe dhe ngjarje te koheve te shkuara nga nje sy i mprehte...qe shikonte shume larg. Kujtimet jane shkruar ne Piqeras, ne nje vend te mrekullueshem te Rivieres sone, qe autori e shijoi dhe e dashuronte ...por deri me vitin 1996. Nje vit me pas, ndodhi katrahura, e cila do t'i shpejtonte vdekjen autorit dhe nderprerjen kujtimeve, qe kishte ende shume e shume per t'i thene Shqiperise...Por tashme nuk kishte kohe...ditet ne toke per Kokonen ishin limituar dhe ai po pergatitej per ameshimin. Eshte ky vendi- nga ku ai sheh sot frytet e punes se tij dhe nderimin per nje perpjekje, qe nuk ka shoqe 

*Ben Andoni*  

Ky burre i kendshem, qe na ndjek sot nga fotot- ka pak vjet, qe nuk udheton me me bicikleten e tij karakteristike rrugeve te Tiranes. Ne vend te saj, tashme ben udhe ne boten e ameshuar, ku bashke me miqte e tij te preferuar te letrave, e kane te njejte dimensionin kohor. Quhej Vedat Kokona dhe duket se ne jeten e gjalle i mori te gjitha nderimet qe meritonte, pervec se nje "gjeje" te vogel-qetesise. Rregjimi ia shkurtoi kohen e vyer me perkthimet ideologjike, gje te cilen ai e perballoi sepse duhej te jetohej. Por kohen tjeter, askush nuk ia preku dhe ai na dhuroi si askush- klasiket frenge dhe ata te Botes se madhe te letersise. Dhe, njeriu hokatar, qe ne rinine e tij bente shaka me Enver Hoxhen e dinte qe jeta e tij do ishin vetem letrat. Keshtu, e kishte zgjedhur rrugen e tij Zoti Vedat, pa goje, dhe duke pare thjesht punen e tij, qe ishte thjesht e lokalizuar te makina e shkrimit dhe tek perkthimet bukur te mira, shtuar me kujtimet qe na vine me titullin intrigues botuar nga "Kokona"- "Endur ne Tisin e Kohes" ...Keto te fundit do te qendronin edhe me tej te pazeshme, nese Mesuese Mirvjeni, nje tjeter Kokone, qe ka nxjerre breza te tere nxenesish-nuk do te mundohej te "c'pluhuroste" kujtimet e te jatit te saj.... Ato jane shkruar ne fshatin Piqeras, ne nje mjedis qe ai e shijonte plotesisht. Kuptohet se fati i 1997, e nderpreu bashkebisedimin e tij me letrat e kujtimeve sepse kudo plaste automatiku...dhe plaku mondan nuk e gjente me jo vetem qetesine, por edhe sigurine. Keshtu u lane ne mes kujtimet e autorit, qe tashme kishte vetem pak muaj jete...Le te flasim pak me gojen e Znj. Mirvjen: "Nje nga deshirat e koheve te fundit ishte qe te mund te kishte ende edhe pese vjet jete- per te realizuar jo vetem kete jeteshkrim, por edhe disa pune te tjera qe mbeten si per te gjithe njerezit krijues- per te cilet koha eshte jo shume doredhene, fatkeqesisht per te, por edhe me shume per ne, vetem plane. Porosia e babait ishte qe kur te te vinte dita, ta botonim keshtu sic eshte edhe ne fund te vendosej shkrimi "Bredhje gjate nje fluturimi...Tani po e bejme kete botim ashtu si donte ai"... 

Dhe, me mire nuk ka ku shkon. I nderuari Kokona te ndjell me nje narracion te qete dhe me plotkuptimerine e tij ne faqet e kujtimeve. Ajo perfshin periudhen, qe kur ai ishte thjesht nje i ri hokatar dhe ndjek pastaj te gjithe jeten e tij. E cila ka si fill bashkimi dashurine per librin dhe respektin e pamase per njerezit shqiptare te kultures. Kjo eshte arsyeja, qe ai me modesti tregon takimet e tij te para me njerezit e shquar te letrave shqipe te viteve '30 dhe ata per te cilet do ushqente nje nderim te madh- per te gjithe jeten e gjate. Neper flete na del i gjalle Lumo Skendo, Branko Merxhani, Nebil Cika..por edhe shume figura politike, ku spikat edhe nje i njohur i tij i hershem... Enver Hoxha. Por, ne te gjithe kete, duket se na ndjek nje fat "jo i mire", qe ka te beje me modestine e tepruar te autorit te tyre. Packa se ai i di rendesine e kujtimeve te njerezve si ai, ai shton se ndoshta do te ishte nje thesar me i vyer per historine nese Bushatllinjte dhe Ali Pasha, Frasherllinjte e Medhenj etj do te na linin kujtimet e tyre. Gjithsesi..eshte me bukur te rrefeje vete Kaloresi: "Nuk jam, per fat te mire apo te keq, nje nga ata burra zemedhenj qe i zura ne goje me lart. Jam vetem nje njeri, pjesetar i nje kombi, qe jetoi me gezimet dhe hidherimet e tij. Kam jetuar nje jete per te cilen , besoj, se e meriton te shkruhet. Jam munduar te pasqyroj, sa te jete e mundur, qarte dhe thjeshte, c'kam jetuar, por sidomos me koloritin e se vertetes...Lexuesi nuk do te gjeje ketu ngjarje te jashtezakonshme, bema heroike. Do te gjeje vetem disa ngjarje, nga ato me te cilat ende tisi i Kohes, ngjarje neper te cilat kaloi vendi im bashke me mua gjate tetedhjete vjeteve", thote ai 

"E c'nuk na ka ngjare gjate ketyre pesedhjete e pese vjeteve! Per t'i treguar do te me duhej me siguri nje kuintal leter dhe nje pene-shatervan sic e quan anglezi stilografin. Por sa lote do te derdhja, sepse cdo fjale do te njomej nga nje lot!"-perfundon ai. 

Kjo ishte dhe jeta e tij, qe tashme fale kujtimeve -mund te shijohet nga publiku i gjere. Me pak fjale, emri i Kokones u be i njohur qe me 1934. Revista "Shekulli XX" e permend ne faqet e rubrikes "Jehona Letrare", ne te cilen shkruhet: "Konkursi 'Novela e Valles se shtypit' nxuer ne drite nje shprese te re letrare, Vedat Kokonen, i cili me novelen e tij 'Lutja e fundit' fitoi cmimin e pare. Novela e dallueme u botue nder shume fletore te vendit". Pas kesaj autori ishte kapur nga sindroma e shkrimit. Me 1935 boton librin autobiografik "Nga Tirana ne Stokholm", qe do e veconte shume nga moshataret e tij. I kesaj kohe eshte edhe vleresimi intelektual qe ai merr nga "Perpjekja shqiptare", qe drejtohej nga nje i adhuruari i tij Branko Merxhani. "Me gjithe kete ka disa emra kesi te rinjsh qe japin mjaft shpresa. Nga bashkepunetoret tane, Vedat Kokona, sado qe permbajtjen e kesaj reviste paraqitet vetem me nje perkthim te vogel, por te zgjedhur mire, dhe me nje novele, dallohet nga shoket per ndryshmeni subjektesh, per pasterti stili ne proze dhe per teknike ne poezi". 

Kjo brymosje, do e ndihmonte me pas juristin me formimin e plote qe te na sillte letersine elitare frenge ne vend. Ai perktheu, dhe krijoi e krijoi pa fund nje trashegimi qe mbetet baze per formimin e pergjithshem te gjuhes frenge. Shume kohe me pare-pemendim telegrafikisht se tregimet dhe novelat i botoi te "Yje te keputur", ndersa ne vitin 1943 botoi librin "7 Prilli", per te cilen do gezonte dhe epitetin "poezi salloni". Me 1961-1966 shkroi "Hijet e Nates" dhe "Me valet e jetes". 

*** 

Duket se nje epilog i bukur i te gjithe punes se tij ishte kur pas 50 viteve u kthye ne France, por kete here per te marre dekoratat e larta te shtetit francez. ..., qe i kishte merituar plotesisht. Franca nuk e kishte harruar- ashtu si edhe Prof. Kokona nuk e harroi teksa e beri te gjalle per breza te tere ate. E nderimi me i madh per te eshte se Shqiptaret ne mase e njohen Francen, fale fjaloreve dhe letersise klasike te saj, qe e solli ne shqip me se shumti dora e tij...Keshtu, per t'i lene shqiptaret me shprese per nje Bote te madhe te progresit...ai, u largua nje dite pa shume zhurme, duke lene pas nje zbrasetire qe nuk mbushet me ... 

 Marre Korrieri.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Si i shikonte personazhet e paraluftes Vedat Kokona *  

_E Merkure, 08 Qershor 2005_    

_Ketu jane disa grimca nga kujtimet e Z.Kokona, qe kapin nje spekter te gjere njerezish intelektuale te spikatur te kohes. Ne kemi zgjedhur pak personazhe- per te treguar kontaktin e tij, qe duhet thene se ishte ne moshe te re, me disa nga personazhet me te njohura te viteve '30 dhe '40. Kuptohet se jane lene shume te tjere, te cilet lexuesi mund t'i shijoje ne origjinalin e kujtimeve te autorit "Endur ne Tisin e Kohes"_  

*Kujtimet per Enver Hoxhen*  

Ne liceun e Korces ishte nxenes edhe Enver Hoxha, i cili kishte ardhur ate vit qe vajta une ne Korce, me nje grup nxenesish te liceut francez te Gjirokastres per te vazhduar studimet ne liceun francez te Korces, mbase ai i Gjirokastres ishte mbyllur. Kete emer s'ka shqiptar qe te mos e kete degjuar, sidomos ata qe e kane edhe sot faqen e ndezur nga ajo flakurime, qe u ka dhene sa u kane leshuar xixa. Enveri ishte pese klasa me lart se une, si i datelindjes njemije e nendeqind e tete dhe kishte si bashkenxenes vellane tim Nedimin; Sabiha Kasimatin, qe e tallte shpesh; Enver Sazanin; Hamit Kokalarin; Selahudin Kokonen; Asllan Muhedinin; Selami Xhaxhiun; Kico Karajanin; Rozhe Perene,-djalin e drejtorit francez-dhe te tjere qe s'me kujtohen tani. Enver Hoxha me Nedimin e ca te tjere ishin nxenes te Babi Lonit....Diten e provimit te bakaloreatit-sidomos te pjeses se pare qe ishte me i veshtiri, -dyert e sallave, ku zhvilloheshin provimet, ishin te hapura dhe ne, nxenesit e klasave te uleta, shkonim per te degjuar si zhvillohej provimi, sepse edhe neve do te na vinte radha pas pas pak vjeteve te kalonim leqedredhur para asaj tryeze te hetuesve dhe te prokurorit, qe do te bente pretencen tone. Une, natyrisht, prisja me padurim si do te pergjigjej vellai im ne provimin e lendeve te ndryshme dhe e ndiqja ne cdo klase qe hynte ai -per te dhene provimin. Kur hyri ne sallen e provimit te anglishtes, mori tezen nga tryeza dhe u ul ne banke per t'u pergatitur. Hyra dhe une dhe zura vend ne nje banke nga fundi per te degjuar. Ishte koha kur ne karrigen perpara Babi Lonit, drejtorit francez dhe perfaqesuesit te Ministrise se Arsimit, ishte ulur Enver Hoxha. U gezova qe e kishte radhen Enveri, qe ta ngacmoja me vone, se e dija qe ne anglisht nuk shkelqente- ashtu si shkelqeu me vone ne marksizem dhe ngaterronte perhere fjalet me shqiptim te afert. Babi Lonit pelqenin shume fjale te kesaj natyre dhe zbavitej, pa ligesine me te vogel, me gabimet qe benin nxenesit dhe qe e benin ate te qeshte me gjithe zemer duke hedhur perpjete barkun e madh. Babi Loni, pasi i kishte bere Enverit disa pyetje, qe me sa dukej, s'kishin pasur pergjigje, deshi t'i bente edhe nje pyetje qe ta ndihmonte dhe i tha: 

How do you call in English the animal most closely resembling man? (Si quhet ne anglisht kafsha qe i ngjan me shume njeriut?) 

Enveri, qe s'e kuptoi pyetjen, i tha: 

Please, repeat. 

Babi Loni, per ta ndihmuar, i tha: 

-What is the name of the animal that is more or less like you? (Si eshte kafsha qe eshte pak a shume si ju? 

Dhe, Enveri kete rradhe i sigurt se e kishte kuptuar pyetjen dhe do te dilte mire ne provim, tha duke shpene doren te balli: 

-Donkey! (Gomar) 

Ata qe e dinin anglishten u shkulen gazit se xhevahir te tille zor se do te gjenin nje here tjeter. Bashke me ta qeshte edhe Enveri. 

***/ 

Me pelqente, sic kam thene me lart, te rrija me Enver Hoxhen, po edhe me Hamit Kokalarin, qe me dukej dhe qe ishte me i mesuari dhe me i zoti se gjithe te tjeret, por Hamiti ishte pak i mbyllur, jo shakaxhi si Enveri dhe une, me mendjen e atehershme, i qepesha me shume Enverit, se argetohesha. ...Seicili nga keta kishte natyren e vet:...dhe qerrata Enveri tjeter, qe i ngacmonte te gjithe dhe qe e ngacmonin te gjithe se u punonte rrengje. Shoket i kishin vene nofken "gazhel", fjale qe kishte pak a shume ngjyrimin e cilesorit te veshgjatit. 

Ne Korce sillej shpesh rrugeve nje "i semure" me fytyre paralitiku, qe e kishte ballin me gunga dhe shpesh me gjak dhe me nje goje te neveritshme nga kullonin jarge permes dhembeve te verdhe dhe te dale si caponj. Nje dite, se kush e kishte porositur te thoshte:"Enver, gazhel" dhe ai e shpuri ne vend porosine. Me sa duket kete rreng ia kishte luajtur Enveri tjeter, Sazani, i cili hengri koqen e plumbit me vone kur ate Enverin tjeter populli i droguar dhe i varfer e ngrinte perpjete duke thirrur ne kupe te qiellit:"Parti, Enver!" A nuk ishte kjo nje nga ato rrengjet e cuditshme te fatit... 

*** 

*Kujtimet per Mark Gurakuqin dhe Ernest Koliqin*  

Ne zyren e revistes (Illyria) njoha edhe Karl Gurakuqin, nje punetor te gjuhes shqipe. Ishte koha kur kisha botuar librin tim te pare me pershtypje udhetimi "Nga Tirana ne Stokholm" per te cilin me kishte pergezuar Koliqi dhe qe pothuaj ne cdo numer te Revistes i bente reklame ketij libri. Karli, ne vend, qe te me jepte nje keshille per te qene, me tha se kishte gjetur mjaft gabime ortografike dhe qe te mos i perserisja me. E falenderova me gjysme zemre dhe e pyeta ne se i kishte pelqyer libri. "Me ka pelqyer", me tha. U kenaqa me kaq dhe vura re ndryshimin e madh midis Ernestit dhe Karlit. Te dy e flisnin shkodranishten, po ku ajo e Koliqit! Ah, moj shkodranishte, thashe, e bukur je kur te flet Koliqi dhe sigurisht po aq e bukur ne gojen e Fishtes qe mjerisht s'pata fatin ta njoh! 

*Kujtime per Nebil Ciken*  

Pervec revistes "Illyria", kisha filluar te botoj perkthime edhe ne revisten "Minerva" te Nebil Cikes dhe "Perpjekja Shqiptare" te Branko Merxhanit. Nebili njihej si gazetar (botonte gazeten "Arberia" dhe revisten "Minerva"). Vishej paster me nje kostum shantung krem dhe shqipen e fliste me nje tingull hermafrodit gjysme turqisht- gjysme frengjisht. Thoshin se kishte botuar ne Stamboll-nga kishte ardhur ne Shqiperi per te ngrene plumbin ne bodrumin e Hotelit "Bristol" bashke me vellezerit Kokalari, Ismail Petrelen etj., naten e pare qe kishin hyre partizanet ne Tirane,-gazeten satirike "Eshek" (Gomari), qe ia kish mbyllur censura. Nebili, pas disa koheve kishte nxjerre perseri nje gazete satirike me skicen e dy vesheve te gomarit dhe me titullin "O der o" (Eshte po ai). Mbahej si nje nga intelektualet me te mire te kohes, ne mos me i miri. Nebili nuk me ka lene as pershtypjen e Koliqit, as te Vangjel Koces, pa le ate te Branko Merxhanit, te cilin pata fat ta njoh ne Kafene "Kursal". 

**/* 

*Kujtime per Branko Merxhanin*  

Brankoja ishte nje burre rreth te pesedhjetave kur e kam njohur une, mund te ishte edhe me i ri, po ashtu me dukej atehere mua, kur isha njezet e dy vjec djale. Vinte i zeshket nga fytyra qe kishte nje shprehje pak si te vrare, me rrudha, por me dy sy plot gjalleri. Shqipen nuk e fliste bukur, jo si Koliqi, por as edhe te kerkuar si fliste Nebili. Megjithate, ishte fort i kendshem ne kuvend. Kisha botuar ne revisten e tij tregimin "Hije prapa dritares" per te cilin me tha se i kishte pelqyer ashtu sic i kishte pelqyer tregimi "Zeneli" i Migjenit, qe ishte botuar po ne kete reviste. Emrin e Migjenit e kisha pare edhe ne revisten "Illyria" dhe Koliqi me kishte folur mire per poetin e ri, qe "kishte nje tingull te vetin" ne poezi. Dhe Koliqi s'gabonte ne shijen e tij. Per fat te keq, gabohesha une ne vleresimin tim , per shkak te asaj gjuhe qe s'me tingellonte embel si ajo e Naimit, Lasgushit, Fishtes dhe Koliqit, vleresim qe u be pastaj i drejte kur perktheva ne frengjisht "Poemen e mjerimit". Me vjen keq, qe s'e kam takuar Migjenin: udhet e jetes nuk na bashkuan asnjehere. Te kish rrojtur sa une, do te kish tani moshen time dhe kushedi sa gjera te bukura do te kishte krijuar! Po edhe mund te punonte si perkthyes ne Shtepine Botuese "Naim Frasheri" si Kuteli ose te hante burg si Kuteli. Apo te hante plumbin si Manush Peshkepia, Sabiha Kasimati e shume te tjere...Apo te behej bojaxhi si Mustafa Greblleshi, i cili, pasi hengri lageshtiren e burgut, hengri dhe pluhurin e gelqeres duke lyer apartamentet dhe, ne vend te pendes, qe donte aq shume, morri furcen qe i fshiu endrrat? Duhet qare apo qeshur per poetin qe vdes i ri? Ja, kete enigme s'kam mundur ta zgjidh si shume enigma. 

Brankon e gjeja pernate te ulur prane tavolines se rrumbullaket te Kursalit vetem, me nje gote raki perpara dhe me dy kokrra ullinj ne nje pjate te vogel. E dija se qe ngushte ekonomikisht dhe, po t'i shkoja ne tavoline do te me qeraste sic kish bere njehere, gje qe s'e doja ne asnje menyre. Po edhe te mos i veja s'ishte e mundur sepse koha qe do te kaloja me te do te me vlente shume. Doja ta pyesja per shume gjera, nga ishte, ku kishte studiuar, si punonte. Ndruhesha: mosha ime shume e re s'me linte te kaloja cakun e lejuar. Nje nate, kur ishte pak me i "shkrydhet" me mua, me tha se punonte deri naten vone, e lidhte koken me nje peshqir te lagur, kur bente shume vape qe ta kishte koken e fresket dhe shkruante deri kur fillonte te zbardhej, kohe ne te cilen binte e flinte per t'u ngritur vone nga dreka. Kishte zene me qira nje dhome ne nje shtepi nga "Rruga e Kavajes"; ne dy dhomat e tjera banonte Sotir Angjeli dhe Perikli Mborja. I njihja qe te dy: Sotiri ish profesor i Shkencave te Natyres ne Gjimnazin e Tiranes dhe Perikliu Profesor i Filozofise. Qe te dy ish-nxenes te liceut te Korces, te afte dhe te kendshem ne shoqeri. Sotiri ishte me i shoqerueshem, i qeshur, Perikliu me i permbajtur, me i rende, sic ia donte profesioni. Ishte edhe poet i prozave te vogla dhe disa nga keto i botoi pastaj ne revisten "Shkendija" te Koliqit. 

Botimi i "Perpjekjes shqiptare" ishte nje histori me vete. Musa Juka, ministri i Brendshem i qeverive te Zogut, i jepte Brankos dyqind e dyzet franga ari per shpenzimet e botimit te nje numri te revistes, kur shpenzimet arrinin shumen e dyqind e tetedhjete frangave. Ku t'i gjente i gjori Branko, qe s'kish asnje grosh per vete te dyzet frangat e tjera? Dyzet frangat e atehershme ishin baraz me dy napolona flori dhe dy napolona flori nuk gjendeshin lehte ne kohen e Zogut. Atehere disa intelektuale te asaj kohe, qe ishin te paket por safi si Suad Asllani, Nexhat dhe Manush Peshkepia, Nedim Kokona, Perikli Mborja, Sotir Angjeli dhe ndonje tjeter qe nuk me kujtohet tani, vendosen, jo vetem te abonohen ne revisten e Brankos po edhe te abononin shok e miq te tyre me ane te nje "stratagjem"te denje per betejat e heroit te Krujes, qe s'kish si t'ia dilte ndryshe ushtrise se osmallinjve: nuk u thoshin atyre se u kerkonin pese franga per t'i abonuar ne reviste,-se me ato pese franga mund te shtroheshin ne birrarrine e "Rruges se Dibres", pikerisht atje ku merr kthesen qe te shpie sot ne "International Tirana" dhe jo t'i shpenzonin per nje reviste qe merrej me "filozofi". Pra, u kerkonin pese franga hua dhe, pasi i futnin leket ne xhep, u thoshin se i kishin abonuar ne Perpjekjen shqiptare"! Edhe ato dymbedhjete napolona qe merrte Brankoja nga Musa Juka, i merrte pasi priste me ore ne korridorin e zyres se llogarise, sikur do t'i jepnin lemoshe atij qe punonte per t'i hedhur ca vaj kandilit te diturise per te cilen kishte aq shume nevoje vendi yne... 

***/ 

*Kujtime per Lumo Skendon*  

Ne Tiranen e viteve tridhjete, qe kishte nja tridhjete mije banore dhe jo peseqind e ca mije si sot, kur shkonin a nuk shkonin nja kater karroca dhe ndonje veture ne Sheshin e Bashkise, kur dilnin vetem dy gazeta te perditshme dhe nje reviste ne jave, kishte nje librari , i zoti i te ciles ishte Mit'hat Frasheri, alias Lumo Skendo, bir i Abdylit dhe nip i Samiut dhe i Naimit. Kur mendoj se sot, ne Tiranen me gjysme milion e ca banore, te mijera veturave qe paradojne ne karuzelin e Sheshit "Skenderbej", ku botohen me dhjetra gazeta e revista ne dite, madje edhe pornoje dhe se nuk ka nje librari si ajo e Lumo Skendos me shume se gjysme shekulli me pare, me hipen vale hidherimi qe s'di si ta percaktoj. Ishte nje librari e bukur, vendin e te ciles s'ka mbetur as gjurma me e vogel; jo vetem e asa te pares te viteve '33, por asaj qe ishte ne Rrugen "Mbretnore", prane Bela Venecias qe me vone u quajt "Rruga e Barrikadave" dhe qe sot edhe asaj i ka humbur vula. Sipas tradites se vendit tone cdo gje e bukur prishet dhe vendin e saj e ze e shemtuara...Lumo Skendon mund ta gjeje vetem ne Librarine "Lumo Skendo". Iu luta babait te me shpinte nje dite tek ai. Me shpuri. E gjetem te ulur perpara nje tryeze te gjate katerkendeshe. Ajo qe me ra ne sy, posa e pashe, ishte jaka e ngrire e kollarisur, me dy cepa te ngritura, sic e mbanin ata te shekullit te XIX, kapaku i kollarisur i menges sekemishes qe dilte nga xhaketa e kostumitkrem shatung qe binte menjehere ne sy nga pastartia dhe pastaj ajo fytyre qe s'ishte si fytyrat e tjera...Ajo e me beri pershtpje ne fytyren e thate ishte shkelqimi i syve... 



*Skeda e Vedat Kokones*  

_Lindi me 7 gusht te vitit 1913 

Vendlindja e tij ishte prane Karshijaka (rrethinat e Izmirit) 

Mbaroi Liceun e Korces 

Studioi Jurisprudencen ne France 

Para lufte ka punuar si arsimtar ne shkolla te ndryshme, ndersa ka dhene doreheqjen per shkak te bindjeve te tij 

Ishte perkthyes ne Shtepine Botuese"Naim Frasheri" 

Profesor i gjuhes frenge ne Fakultetin e Histori-Filologjise 

Ai perktheu mbi 20.000 vargje dhe 1000 volume ne proze 

Autoret qe perktheu ishin Volter, Balzak, Viktor Hugo, Alfred de Musset, Dante, Shakespeare, Pushkine, Tolstoi dhe Gorki. 

Ai eshte autor i Fjaloreve themelore "Frengjisht-shqip" dhe "Shqip-frengjisht" 

Mbante titujt "Doktor Honoris Causa" nga Ministria e Arsimit te Republikes se Shqiperise 

"Chevalier de l'Ordre des Arts et Lettres" dhe "Officier des Palmes academiques", tituj te akorduar respektivisht nga Ministria e Kultures dhe Ministria e Arsimit te Republikes se Frances. 

U nda nga jeta me 14 tetor te vitit 1998_

----------


## Brari

Thxxx xhuxh per  kte postim  te mrekullueshem..

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Brar,

te kishte pak me teper njerez te tille Shqiperia nuk do te ishte ketu ku eshte. Sic thote edhe vete Kokona (ki parasysh se Vedati eshte nga Kokonat e mire,se ne Gjirokaster ka 2-3 lloje fisesh me te njejtin mbiemer) :

"Sipas tradites se vendit tone cdo gje e bukur prishet dhe vendin e saj e ze e shemtuara..."... 

Po te pakten shyqyr qe njerezit sot mund te lexojne dhe te hapin syte.

----------

Gentian_gr (27-09-2013)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_INTERVISTA/ Flet vajza e Vedat Kokonës_  

*Mirvjen Kokona: Ju rrëfej pengun e babait tim*

_Blerina Goce_

  Shumë pak ka folur për veten, por në fakt, ka treguar shumë se kush ishte. Edhe tani kur nuk është më, shkrimtari dhe përkthyesi Vedat Kokona vendosi që të vijë mes nesh thjesht, duke servirur jetën e vet, ashtu siç e ka përjetuar natyrshëm. "Miku i tij më i mirë, gjithmonë ka qenë libri. Nuk ishte njeri i tavolinave, apo muhabetit, por gjithmonë vetëm punonte", thotë në një intervistë për "Tirana Observer", vajza e të njohurit Kokona, Mirvjen Kokona teksa rrëfen për jetën dhe kujtimet e të atit. "Kishte shumë miq dhe e donte letërsinë. I mbeti peng që nuk mundi të jetojë më shumë e të mbarojë punët e tij", shton Kokona, duke rrëfyer për të atin dhe "pengun" e tij në fund të jetës. 
Cila është gjëja e parë që u bie ndërmend kur flisni për babanë tuaj?
Gjëja e parë që më vjen ndërmend kur flas për tim atë, është se ishte njeri në radhë të parë, ishte një prind i mrekullueshëm, edhe pse çdo prind është i mrekullueshëm për fëmijët e tij, mua më duket se ai ishte i veçantë ishte shok, ishte shumë punëtor dhe një njeri që e donte shumë gjuhën shqipe dhe vendin e tij.
Që nga fëmijëria ime e deri sa u nda nga ne, unë e mbaj mend babanë vetëm duke punuar. Ai dinte vetëm punën dhe në orët e lira që kishte bisedonte me ne dhe rrezatonte e na thoshte ato gjëra,që mendonte se ne vërtet duhet t'i dinim e t'i mësonim. Kur ishim të vogla me motrën time, ai u mësua të na mësonte frëngjishten, mirëpo ishte pak e vështirë të mësoje frëngjisht në atë kohë, pasi shihej me sy të keq, megjithatë e mësuam deri dikufrëngjishten. Gjithmonë na ka folur për letërsinë dhe na kalexuar pjesët që përkthente dhe kur përkthente i merrnim fletët nga makina e shkrimit. Që atëherë, na futi dëshirën për letërsinë, duke na folur gjithmonë për letërsinë, për artin dhe muzikën. Ai ishte dhe një admirues shumë i madh i muzikës, i pikturës. 
Cili është kujtimi më i veçantë që ruani prej tij dhe a kishte shumë miq babai juaj?
Të gjitha kujtimet me të janë të veçanta, ishte vërtet shumë i dashur. Mikun më të ngushtë dhe të dashur kishte librin. Ai ishte miku i tij, para të cilit nuk vinte tjetër dhe të gjithë miqtë e tjerë vinin pas. Kishte shumë miq, por nuk ishte njeri i kafeneve dhe shoqërive të mëdha, sepse mbyllej gjithmonë në punën e vet. Çdo ditë fillonte punën në orën 8.00, e thërrisnim për të ngrënë drekë, pushonte një orë dhe pastaj niste përsëri punën për ta lënë në darkë. Nuk kishte absolutisht qejf të shikonte televizor dhe vetëm lexonte. 
Cilët ishin ata persona me të cilët pëlqente të rrinte më shumë babai juaj? 
Atij i pëlqente të rrinte me të gjithë njerëzit. Nuk mund të them që kishte miq të veçantë, por i pëlqenin shumë njerëzit e letrave, njerëzit e kulturuar siç e tregon vetë në kujtimet e tij, por edhe ashtu siç na ka thënë ne. Këta njerëz gjithmonë i çmonte dhe i vlerësonte jashtëzakonisht e mundohej të blinte anët më të mira prej tyre e t'i imitonte.
Ka pasur kontakte apo korrespodenca me njerëz të njohur të letrave babai juaj?
Korrespodenca të veçanta nuk ka pasur. I shkruante gjithmonë letra njerëzve të familjes dhe gjithmonë i ka shkruar bukur këto letra. Vërtet gabim që nuk i kemi ruajtur këto letra, sepse çdonjëra prej tyre ishte vërtet një poezi, apo prozë poetike. Kështu edhe kartolinat e Vitit të Ri që dërgonte ishin shumë të veçanta.
Çfarë ju ka treguar për rininë e tij dhe mund të na thoni kur babai juaj ka filluar të merret me letërsi e përkthime? 
Gjithmonë mua dhe motrës sime, Mozës, na tregonte për kujtimet e tij. Ishin ngjarje që i kishim dëgjuar nga goja e tij. Të gjitha ngjarjet e jetës së tij na i ka treguar, me përjashtim të episodit kur shkoi në Romë me nënën time dhe nuk ishin të martuar akoma. Frëngjishten kishte filluar ta mësojë në Izmir. Kur filloi mësimet në Liceun e Korçës, filloi perfeksionimin e gjuhës frënge dhe nga dëshira e madhe që kishte për letërsinë filloi të lexonte poetët frëng dhe filloi t'i përkthejë. Gjithmonë i nisur nga dëshira e madhe thoshte: "Pse t'i shijoj vetë unë këto gjëra të bukura? Le t'i shijojnë edhe bashkatdhetarët e mi, edhe ata që nuk dinë frëngjisht.
Cili ishte autori më i preferuar për të?
Për atë të gjithë shkrimtarët ishin shumë të preferuar. Klasikët francezë i admironte, Shekspirin, Dikensin, Lermontovin, Shatobrianin etj. Adhuronte shkrimtarët e mëdhenj. Lamartinin e donte shumë, ashtu si dhe Mysenë. Për Rablenë vdiste.
Kishte marrëdhënie me njerëz të politikës së asaj kohe babai juaj?
Nuk ka pasur marrëdhënie me njerëz të politikës. Mendimet për këta njerëz i ka thënë ashtu siç i ka shprehur në librin e tij.Nuk i pëlqente politika, nuk ishte njeri i politikës. Ishte vetëm njeri i librave, madje kur përpiqeshin t'i merrnin ndonjë intervistë, apo t'i bënin ndonjë pyetje gjithmonë e kthente te letërsia.
Ç'mund të na thoni për kujtimet e tij. Kur vendosi t'i hidhte në letër dhe çfarë vlere kishin për të? 
Ai ka pasur gjithmonë shumë punë dhe kujtimet e tij i la për të shkruar në fund të jetës së tij. Siç duket, nuk i kishte ardhur tamam frymëzimi për t'i shkruar. Vetëm në bregun e Jonit e gjeti atë frymëzim në vitin 1996. Për fat të keq, në 1997 nuk shkuam dot atje, ndërsa në 1998 për fat të keq, ai u sëmur dhe nuk mundi t'i shkruante kujtimet e tij, që mund t'i hidhte në letër vetëm në bregun e Jonit e në asnjë vend tjetër. Janë kujtimet e tij ashtu siç i ka shkruar ai, por nuk arriti t'i botojë deri në fund të viteve '70, ashtu siç them në fund të librit në pjesën "Bredhje gjatë një fluturimi". Ai i kishte lënë gati kujtimet e tij me makinë shkrimi, ashtu siç kishte edhe gjëra të vogla që duheshin përkthyer dhe kjo kërkonte pak punë teknike, por vepra e tij nuk është prekur absolutisht. Jam munduar që libri të dilte i përkryer, por kjo asnjëherë nuk arrihet.
Si e mbani mend babanë në fund të jetës së tij?
Në fund të jetës së tij, ai ka qenë ai që ka qenë gjithmonë. Një njeri me një kthjelltësi të jashtëzakonshme me të vetmin ndryshim, që nuk ka pasur atë energji dhe fuqi që ka pasur përpara se të sëmurej. 
I ka mbetur diçka pa realizuar, apo ndonjë peng babait tuaj?
Po. I mbeti peng që të kishte edhe pesë vjet jetë për të mbaruar punët e tij. Por jam e sigurt, se edhe pesë vjet nuk do t'i mjaftonin për të mbaruar ato punët e tij. Ai edhe sikur 50 vjet jetë të kishte nuk do t'i mjaftonin, do t'i duhej edhe një jetë tjetër për të mbaruar punët e veta, megjithatë, merak kishte kujtimet. Tha mirë janë edhe kaq sa janë. Shto edhe atë "Bredhje gjatë një fluturimi" në fund dhe kujtimet të botohen kështu siç janë. Unë kam qejf të botoj në frëngjisht poetët shqiptarë që ai i adhuronte. Në fakt, një pjesë e tyre janë të botuara, por janë të shpërndara andej-këtej. Bëhet fjalë duke filluar që nga Vaso Pasha, Gavril Dara, Naim Frashëri, deri te Ismail Kadare, nga Llazar Siliqi, Risto Siliqi, Hilë Mosi, etj. Edhe këtë nuk arriti ta shohë të botuar.

*Atëherë kur takoi Frashërin*

Është e natyrshme, që vajza e tij, Mirvjeni, të bazohet në ato që i ati ka lënë në dorëshkrim kur flet për kujtimet e tij. Por ama, ajo di të flasë shumë për takimin që i ati, Vedati ka pasur në fëmijëri me Medi Frashërin. "Babai ishte shumë i vogël, kurse Medi Frashëri ishte i madh dhe atëherë e mori i ati për dore dhe e çoi në zyrën e Mediut, sepse babai iu lut. Ai donte shumë të rrinte me njerëz më të mëdhenj se vetja e tij dhe të përfitonte gjithmonë nga ata, nga njerëzit që ishin të kulturuar. Bazohem në kujtimet e tij, sepse unë, atëherë ose nuk kam ekzistuar, ose kam qenë shumë e vogël për t'i mbajtur mend, por mund të them për 
njohjen që kishte me Medi Frashërin", thotë Mirvjeni, duke shtuar se i ati i vlerësonte shumë njerëzit e kulturuar të asaj kohe. "I vlerësonte dhe sigurisht që priste nga ta edhe ndonjë vlerësim për veten e tij dhe lumturohej kur e lavdëronin, apo i shkruanin. Kështu shkruan se u bë me fletë kur Lumo Skëndo shkroi parathënien e vëllimit me poezi "Dritë e hije". Që i vogël i vlerësonte njerëzit", vazhdon Mirvjeni, duke përmendur edhe emra të tjerë, të cilët babai i saj i ka përmendur në kujtimet e tij. "Ka shkruar për Nebil Çikën, për Branko Merxhanin, të cilin e vlerësonte jashtëzakonisht si botues të revistës "Përpjekja shqiptare" bashkë me Ernest Koliqin, si dhe Lasgush Poradecin që e ka pasur mik bashkë me Dhimitër Paskon. Por një marrëdhënie të veçantë ka pasur me Petro Markon. Gjithmonë kur kthehej në shtëpi thoshte: Takova Petron. Ah, sa i lezetshëm që është ai Petroja, sepse tregonin qyfyre, ndonjë histori të tyre dhe i vlerësonte për ndonjë dhunti të tyre, që ata e kishin dhe ky nuk e kishte. Sidomos entuziazmohej për Petro Markon dhe Skënder Luarasin, kurse Dhimitër Pasko vdiq i ri", përfundon ajo.


*I lirë për të shkruar*

Sipas Mirvjenit, babai i saj, Vedat Kokona, është ndier i lirë të shkruajë atë që ka dashur, ose më mirë ka ditur ta gjejë këtë liri pas viteve 1945. "Ai ka shkruar atëherë kur ka dashur dhe si ka dashur. Shkroi dramën ashtu siç donte ai dhe romanin po ashtu. Pastaj shkroi edhe pjesë për fëmijë, si dhe ato që ka shkruar para çlirimit. Meqenëse nuk mund të shkruante shumë siç donte nga '44 e këtej, ashtu siç shkroi kujtimet në 1996-ën iu fut përkthimeve dhe leksikografisë me hartimin e fjalorëve fillesat e të cilëve i ka që në bankat e shkollës, kur filloi të merrej me përkthime.

*Pasaporta*

_Emri: Vedat
Mbiemri: Kokona
Vendlindja: Izmir, Turqi
Ditëlindja: 8 gusht 1913
Viti i vdekjes: 1998_

Më 1920 kthehet në Tiranë, ku kryen shkollën fillore. Më 1935 përfundon Liceun e Korçës. Më vonë ndjek studimet e larta për Drejtësi në Paris. Diplomohet më 1939-ën. Në fillim të viteve '40 emërohet profesor në gjimnazet e Tiranës. Punoi si përkthyes në ndërmarrjen e botimeve "Naim Frashëri" në vitet 1950-1965. 
1965-1988 pedagog i Frëngjishtes pranë Universitetit të Tiranës.
Mban titujt "Kalorës i urdhrit të arteve dhe letërsisë" nga Ministria e Kulturës Franceze dhe "Oficer i palmave akademike" nga Ministria e Edukimit Kombëtar të republikës franceze, si dhe "Doctor Honoris Causa" i U.T.
Vepra: "Nga Tirana në Stokholm", 1934; "Dritë dhe hije" (Vëllim poetik) 1939 "Yje të këputur" (tregime), 1940; "Shtatë prilli" (poemë), 1944 "Me valët e jetës" (roman), 1961-1963; "Hijet e natës" (dramë) 1966 "Lulja dhe Shega" (pjesë për fëmijë) Fjalorë Frëngjisht-Shqip, Shqip-Frëngjisht, Shqip-Anglisht Teoria e Përkthimit "Endur në tisin e kohës" (kujtime) 1996.
Përkthime: Mijëra përkthime nga frëngjishtja, anglishtja e italishtja si: Korneji, Hygo, Myse, Lamartine, Rutbëf, Ronsari, Bodleri, Dante Aligeri, Petrarka, Shekspiri, Omer Khajani, Longfellou, Kipling, Esenin etj. Prozë nga: Volteri, Balzaku, Dikensi, Shou, Hemingueji, Turgenievi, Çehov, Tolstoj, etj.



*Kokona: Si e kam njohur Enverin*

Vedat Kokona i ka shprehur shumë qartë marrëdhëniet me Enver Hoxhën në librin e tij. Për vajzën e Kokonës, Mirvjenin, këto janë vetëm disa kujtime mes shumë e shumë të tjerave. "Marrëdhëniet me Enver Hoxhën i ka shprehur shumë qartë në librin e tij. E ka
pasur kushëri, e ka njohur gaztor dhe hokatar. I pëlqente të rrinte me të, sepse ishte më i madh se ai dhe meqë ishte edhe njeri hokatar. Vetë Kokona në kujtimet e tij shkruan: "Në Liceun e Korçës ishte nxënës edhe Enver Hoxha, i cili kishte 
ardhur atë vit që vajta unë në Korçë. Enveri ishte pesë klasa më lart se unë. Unë rrija dendur me ta dhe, si më i vogël që isha, doja të mësoja nga ata. I isha qepur sidomos, Enverit, që ishte nga fisi i nënës dhe të cilin e ngacmoja shpesh me pyetje të 
pareshtura rreth shkrimtarëve francezë, aq shumë sa më kishte vënë emrin "rrokan", dhe një e dy më thoshte: "më rrokanise!".

*Kujtime të pathëna*

Për vajzën e tij, Mirvjenin, çdo ditë e kaluar me babanë dhe çdo ngjarje e përshkruar prej tij është e veçantë. "Secila ngjarje ka të veçantën e vet. Ka shumë kujtime, që ai nuk ka mundur t'i hedhë. Kur ishte i sëmurë dhe bashkë me motrën po ia lexonim kujtimet kishte shumë ngjarje që thoshte kam harruar këtë, edhe këtë. Ndoshta një ditë do t'i punojmë", thotë Mirvjeni, ndërkohë që kujton një nga këto ngjarje. "Kur ishte i vogël dhe vinte në Tiranë nuk shkonte të luante andej-këtej, por shkonte në bibliotekën "Karnavon" që ka qenë në Tiranë dhe mundohej të gjente librat që i pëlqenin", thotë ajo, duke rrëfyer në këtë mënyrë pasionin e hershëm të të atit. 

*Vleresime per...*  

*Petro Markon*  

Nuk isha i farës së Petro Markos, që kur e kish thirrur një ditë ai ministri i Brendshëm, Musa Juka, dhe i kishte thënë se komunistët shiteshin për të holla, kishte ngritur këmbën dhe kishte vënë mbi tryezën e ministrit këpucën me shollë të grisur. S'kam qenë kurrë trim si Petroja

*Lasgush Poradecin*

Ti pushon atje në tokën e katundit, të cilit i thure kurorë lavdie dhe unë të kujtoj sot me mall e dashuri. Të kujtoj edhe mendohem: ç'fitove ti për atë dhuratë të madhe që i bëre vendit? Mezi ndërtove një shtëpi të vogël në Tiranë, këndove në gjuhën e ëmbël, ashtu siç nuk kishte kënduar asnjë bir i Toskërisë.

*Ernest Koliqin*

Ernest Koliqin e admiroja, e kisha njohur që në vitin 1933 në redaksinë e "Ilyrisë". Atëherë isha djalë i ri, e admiroja si Fishtën, kishte një pendë të artë si ajo e poetëve belgjianë të gjuhës franceze, të cilëve u kishte kushtuar një shkrim të bukur në "Minerva", ku kishte botuar edhe një tufë sonetesh të Sheherezades.

----------


## Brari

Me duket se  zonja Mirvjeni ben nje gabim..

Ne vend te thote se Vedati i vogel apo i ri shkoj tek Mit-had Frasheri.. thote..shkoj tek Medi Frasheri..  Medi e Mithad jane persona te ndryshem.. por qe te pa lexuarit i ngaterrojne.. Mundet kete gabim ta ken bere shkruesit e Gazetes.. por  perseri nuk u falet kjo gafe askujt..
Vedati ska pasur pse te shkoje ne zyre te Mediut.. si femije me babane e vet.. por me siguri 120 % e them se ai ka shkuar me babane  ne Librarine e Lumo Skendos ne Tirane.. pra tek Mithadi..

Edhe ne kujtimet per Lame Kodren qe ka sjell ..me duket shigjeta ketu.. e bente nje gafe te tille  ai  plaku.. regimtari.. kur thoshte..ne varrim te Lames ishte nena dhe motra e Lames.. 
Mirpo nena e Lames (sejfullah Maleshoves) smund te merrte pjese ne Varrim se ..e ngrata kish vdekur disa dekada para se te vdiste  vet Lamja i gjore..

Por nga qe gazetaret jan injorante e dava kuckash ja fusin.. ctu dal para.. 

Ka nje lukuni gazetaresh injorante ne gazetat e sotme  ne ndryshim nga  gazetaret e dikurshem demagoge..

Historianet duhet te nderhyjne nga njehere..

Nejse..ky gabim nuk ja ul vleren kujtimeve te Vedat Kokones..
..thx xhumxhum per gjerat interesante qe sjell..

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*I ndershmi Vedat Kokona *  

_E Shtune, 18 Qershor 2005_    

_Shkrimtari dhe perkthyesi Vedat Kokona rrefehet ne 288 faqet e librit te tij me kujtime_   

_"Endur ne tisin e kohes". Kujtimet, qe Kokona nisi ti shkruante ne vitin 1996, arrijne deri ne vitin 1970. Ato nisin qe kur ai ishte thjesht nje hokatar i dashuruar pas librit, pe te ndjekur me pas te gjithe jeten e tij. Personazhe te njohura te politikes dhe artit, shfaqen me modesti nga Kokona, qe nga Lumo Skendo, Branko Merxhani, Nebil Cika e deri tek Enver Hoxha_  

_Anduela NIKA_    

"Ai eshte i ndershem". Kete nuk e thote vetem Edmond Tupja, por dhe te 288 faqet qe shenojne kujtimet e Vedat Kokones "Endur ne tisin e kohes". Nuk jane kujtime qe i ka shkruar tinez ne diktature, por i ka stivosur ne mendjen e tij ne menyre kronologjike dhe krejt te ndershme. I hodhi ne leter, pa i lexuar vete asnjehere, madje as vajzave te tij nuk ia dha kete privilegj. Vetem pasi i mbaroi, i kerkoi te bijes, Mirvjenit t'ia lexonte. "Per here te pare po degjoj historine e jetes sime", thoshte nen ze Kokona, ndersa Mirvjeni i lexonte rresht pas rreshti jeten e tij te "Endur ne tisin e kohes". Ka perdorur te njejtin stil, si atehere kur ishte vetem 23 vjec dhe vendosi te shkruaje te bardhe ne te zeze krijimtarine e tij. "Eshte per tu habitur qe eshte i njejti stil qe permbyll dhe kujtimet e tij. Ky liber ka mbyllur me te vertete qerthullin", vere perkthyesi i mirenjohur Edmond Tupja. Shtepia botuese "Kokona", publikoi dje librin "Endur ne tisin e kohes", me kujtimet e perkthyesit dhe shkrimtarit Vedat Kokona, i cili u nda nga jeta ne vitin 1998. Ne ceremonine e prezantimit te librit, organizuar ne Biblioteken Kombetare ne Tirane, studiuesi Aurel Plasari u shpreh se "kjo veper me nje tipologji ndryshe ne fushen e kujtimeve perben nje nga pasurite me te medha qe i vjen kultures shqiptare, ne kete 10 vjecar". Kujtimet, qe Kokona nisi ti shkruante ne vitin 1996, arrijne deri ne vitin 1970. Ato nisin qe kur ai ishte thjesht nje i ri hokatar dhe ndjek pastaj te gjithe jeten e tij. E cila ka si fill bashkimi dashurine per librin dhe respektin e pamase per njerezit shqiptare te kultures. Kjo eshte arsyeja, qe ai me modesti tregon takimet e tij te para me njerezit e shquar te letrave shqipe te viteve '30 dhe ata per te cilet do ushqente nje nderim te madh- per te gjithe jeten e gjate. Permes kujtimeve te tij del i gjalle Lumo Skendo, Branko Merxhani, Nebil Cika, por edhe shume figura politike, ku spikat edhe nje i njohur i tij i hershem... Enver Hoxha. Pavaresisht se ai i di rendesine e kujtimeve te njerezve si ai, ai shton se ndoshta do te ishte nje thesar me i vyer per historine nese Bushatllinjte dhe Ali Pasha, Frasherllinjte e Medhenj etj do te na linin kujtimet e tyre. "Nuk jam, per fat te mire apo te keq, nje nga ata burra zemedhenj qe i zura ne goje me lart. Jam vetem nje njeri, pjesetar i nje kombi, qe jetoi me gezimet dhe hidherimet e tij. Kam jetuar nje jete per te cilen, besoj, se e meriton te shkruhet. Jam munduar te pasqyroj, sa te jete e mundur, qarte dhe thjeshte, c'kam jetuar, por sidomos me koloritin e se vertetes... Lexuesi nuk do te gjeje ketu ngjarje te jashtezakonshme, bema heroike. Do te gjeje vetem disa ngjarje, nga ato me te cilat ende tisi i kohes, ngjarje neper te cilat kaloi vendi im bashke me mua gjate tetedhjete vjeteve", thote ai. Vajza e Kokones, Mirvjen, e cila eshte kujdesur per mbledhjen dhe botimin e tyre eshte shprehur se "kujtimet ishte amaneti i tij edhe pse shume te tjera qe ai i tregonte nuk arriti t'i hedhe ne leter". Vedat Kokona ka lene ne letersine shqipe nje numer te madh perkthimesh nga frengjishtja, italishtja, anglishtja, rusishtja. 

Korrieri.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_Biblioteka Kombëtare kujton përkthyesin dhe shkrimtarin Vedat Kokona, me rastin e botimit të memuareve Endur me tisin e kohës_  

*Vedat Kokona, kujtime të ndershme*


_Alma Mile_

Janë endur në tisin e kohës, për tu shpalosur para publikut, të ndjera, të sinqerta, por mbi të gjitha, të ndershme. Nuk shkruhet gjithçka, por thuhet shumë. Pasi kanë kaluar 7 vjet prej kohës kur u nda nga jeta, lexuesi shqiptar mund të ketë në duar kujtimet e përkthyesit të madh Vedat Kokona, njeriut që mund ta kujtosh në çdo ditë të vitit, jo thjesht prej përkthimeve të tij, por edhe prej Fjalorit Frëngjisht-Shqip, që mban emrin e tij. Dje, shkrimtarë e përkthyes kanë mbajtur një takim, në Bibliotekën Kombëtare ku kanë ndarë mes tyre mendimet dhe përshtypjet që u ka lënë ky libër me kujtime Endur në tisin e kohës. Përkthyesi dhe publicisti Edmond Tupja e ka quajtur këtë libër një mozaik, ku memorialisti i ndershëm ndërthuret me shkrimtarin, që ka një stil tërësisht origjinal. Ndërsa shkrimtari dhe përkthyesi Aurel Plasari do të veçonte, mbi të gjitha, ndershmërinë e kujtimeve të Vedat Kokonës. Në një vepër të këtij lloji, ku njeriu derdh subjektivizmin e tij, nuk mund të pretendohet asnjëherë për përmasa absolute, por në rastin e Vedat Kokonës, bëhet fjalë për kujtime tej mase të ndershme. Tek kjo ndershmëri bëjnë pjesë edhe faqet për Enver Hoxhën. Janë faqe interesante të shkruara pa ndonjë mllef, me elegancën që karakterizon gjithë shkrimin e Vedatit, që i japin këtij libri vlerën e një dëshmie autentike, historike me mjaft peshë, - thotë Plasari, duke shtuar se pas momenteve lirike të flirteve, dashurive e marrëdhënieve me shkrimtarët fshihen dimensione të tëra historiko-politike. Mendoj se me librin Endur në tisin e kohës nis të shkruhet për së mbari dhe profesionalisht në zhanrin e kujtimeve në letërsinë shqipe. Jo se nuk ka dhe nuk janë shkruar të tillë deri tani, por janë shkruar siç nuk do të duhej të shkrueshin, me shtrembërime të të vërtetave, apo me autolëvdime të atij që i shkruan, - është shprehur Bashkim Kuçuku. Të gjithë të pranishmit në takimin e djeshëm, kishin diçka për të ndarë në lidhje me librin e kujtimeve, apo thjesht në lidhje me figurën e Vedat Kokonës. Teodor Laço e quan atë fisnikun e fundit, ndërsa të tjerë një shkrimtar të mirëfilltë. Vedatin nuk e lejuan, por nëse do të kishte mundur, sot nuk do të flisnim për përkthyesin, por për një romancier të vërtetë, - është shprehur Gjergj Zheji. Por ashtu siç do të thoshte edhe përkthyesi Tupja, njeriu është në fund të fundit një vdekatar, që duhet të përballet një ditë me fundin e jetës së tij, kështu që Vedat Kokona nuk mundi ti tregonte të gjitha ato që do të kishte dashur. Të bijat e Vedat Kokonës, kanë një detyrë tjetër, ndoshta jo në mënyrë eksplicite është thënë në shënimet e parafundit të librit, për ta plotësuar këtë libër kujtimesh me tregimet e tij. Të gjithë ata që e kanë njohur mund të tregojnë që kujtimet e tij të gjalla ishin shumë më të gjalla dhe me humor. Kështu që ato duhet ta plotësojnë këtë libër me fotografi, letërkëmbime, tregime,- sugjeron Aurel Plasari, drejtor i Bibliotekës Kombëtare. 

_Edmond Tupja_

*Besnik ndaj vetvetes, në të gjitha rrafshet*

Përveç dëshmisë historike, ky libër sjell edhe një dëshmi tjetër shpirtërore. Ai na mundëson të njohim më mirë ngjarjet e asaj kohe, por edhe vetë Kokonën, shpirtin, stilin e tij tërësisht origjinal. Në këtë libër kujtimet nuk janë ato që ai ka mbajtur dita-ditës, fshehurazi, në kohën e diktaturës, kur rrezikohej shumë, por kujtime që i ka stivosur diku në thellësi të shpirtit dhe i ka nxjerrë. Kemi një ecejake të vazhdueshme mes të shkuarës dhe të tashmes dhe Vedat Kokona lë një dëshmi të gjallë dhe na tregon, që ky shkrimtar nuk mendon aq shumë për veten e tij, por për të tjerët. Këtu nuk kemi thjesht një memorialist siç e kërkon gjinia, por një shkrimtar. Ai është i dashuruar me fjalën dhe tek Vedati, dashnori i fjalës është leksikografi, që bën fjalorë. Dikur ai ka botuar një tjetër libër me kujtime, Nga Tirana në Stokholm. E ka shkruar në moshën 23- vjeçare, ndërsa këtë në moshën 83-vjeçare dhe është i njëjti stil. Francezi Byfon thoshte Stili është njeriu dhe Vedat Kokona ka qenë besnik ndaj vetvetes në të gjitha rrafshet. Po të krahasosh këto libra të krijohet ideja që Kokona donte të plotësonte një cikël, ciklin jetësor të një njeriu, një intelektuali, një poliografi. Besoj që ka një përmasë prustiane brenda këtij libri, jo për nga stili, por nga mënyra e qëndrimit përballë kohës. Prusti shkroi Në kërkim të kohës së humbur, por në rastin e Kokonës, vdekja ia ndërpreu këtë kërkim të kohës së humbur. Ky ishte hapi i parë dhe kjo ndihet qartë në të gjithë librin. 

_Aurel Plasari_

*Fusha më pis e kulturës shqiptare*

Mjerisht jetojmë në një epokë ku fusha e kujtimeve është një nga fushat më pis të kulturës shqiptare. Jetojmë në një bombardim kujtimesh ku ushtarakë, hetues, punonjës së Ministrisë së Brendshme tregojnë se si kanë hetuar dhe ndjekur njerëz, censorë të Komitetit Qëndror dhe të Komitetit të Partisë, tregojnë si e njoha Kadarenë, si e njoha Dritëroin, zakonisht me tituj Ju rrëfej.. Media është bërë si kishë e rrëfimeve të pista, pa llogaritur libra të turpshëm, kinse me kujtime, ku autorët shprehen me një mllef të pistë kundër shkrimtarëve dhe inteligjencës. Ajo që më ka tronditur, është që kujtimet e Vedat Kokonës përshkruhen nga një ndershmëri e madhe, gati absolute. Në një farë mënyre, Vedat Kokona mbron një tipologji që është shumë e rëndësishme për kulturën shqiptare, nuk po them tipologjia e inteligjencës asnjanëse, por e inteligjencës së ndershme, që di të barazlargohet nga të gjitha ato forca politike të papëlqyeshme dhe që i shikon jo në të mirë të kombit. Këtë libër do ta vendosja në tipologjinë e kujtimeve të mira, të qëndrueshme dhe të ndershme. Unë e rendis këtë libër të paktën në tre veprat më të rëndësishme të kulturës shqipe mbas viteve 90, që janë tipologji krejt të ndryshme midis tyre. Në krah të tre vëllimeve me kujtime të At Zef Pëllumbit dhe në krah të kujtimeve, apo të Intervistës me vetveten të Petro Markos. 

18/06/2005
KATEGORIA: Kulture. Shekulli.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_Promovohet libri "endur në tisin e Kohës"_  

*Kujtimet e ndershme të Vedat Kokonës*  

_Admirina Peçi_


Në kërkim të kohës së humbur... Koha, i preu në mes kujtimet e Vedat Kokonës. Ishte viti 1997. I trazuar prej trazimeve të këtij viti të mbrapshtë, Kokona la mënjanë gjithë ç'po shkruante. E, pak muaj më vonë, në vitin 1998 iku përgjithmonë nga kjo jetë. Por, kujtimet e tij dhe pse të prera në mes, na sjellin ndër sy epokën që nuk e jetuam. Ndërsa pushonte në fshatin Piqeras, në verën e vitit 1996, ishte frymëzuar të zbrazte shpirtin dhe gjithë çfarë kishte mbajtur brenda tij që prej viteve të fëmijërisë në Karshijaka, një qytet i vogël bregdetar afër Izmirit, e deri te rrugët e gjata e të ngatërruara të jetës së tij të mëvonshme. Librin e tij me kujtime "endur në tisin e Kohës" e nisi pikërisht me këto ditë. Kujtime të dominura prej dritash, kapriço fëmijësh, mësime, e biseda në familje. Pastaj, na shpërfaq një rrugëtim me vapor, ndjesi kundërshtuese mes babait, nënës e motrës së tij, përballja me një vend ku ende nuk kishte drita elektrike, një qytet me rrugë prej kalldrëmi, më tej në Tiranën e viteve '30-të, rrugët gjithë pluhur, vitet e shkollës me kujtimet në liceun e Korçës, njohjet e para me njerëz që shndërrohen në personazhe të famshme... dhe kujtimet e Kokonës zënë e marrin një peshë tjetër. Personazhet janë nga më të ndryshmet, nga Enver Hoxha, në lice, tek pasqyra intelektuale e politike e viteve '30-të, miqtë e tij të rinisë, aventurat e para, flirtet dhe dashuritë, koha e luftës dhe nisja e një epoke të vështirë, të cilën ai e jetoi sipas mënyrës së tij. Dhe, mund të zbulosh në këtë moment, Kokonën në mardhënie me diktaturën, të njohurit e dikurshëm, që tashmë e vëzhgojnë, në gjithë çfarë shkruan dhe thotë. Zbulon ndër rreshta miqtë e tij; Mitrush Kutelin, Sterjo Spasen, Nexhat Hakiun, Lasgush Poradecin... Kishin mbërritur ditë që herë ishin të trazuara e herë të qeta, por ditët e bukura kishin mbetur pas për të mos u kthyer kurrë. Diku në shënime Kokona shkruan: " Nuk do të më ktheheshin më kurrë ato ditë të bukura të djalërisë, ajo kohë e lumtur e liceut të Korçës... koha e studimeve në Paris, ato ditë të lumtura të muajit të mjaltit në Venecia, në liqenin Komos...".
Dhe kujtimet që Kokona përmblodhi në këtë libër mbyllen me një ngjarje që mund ta përplaste shkrimtarin dhe familjen e tij në Azotikun e Fierit, e që falë një ndërhyrje që ai e quan një plasje tjetër e cipës së turpit, shpëtoi. Ky është një udhëtim integral në faqet e këtij jetëshkrimi, ku ndodhi, e kujtime përshkruhen deri në detajet më të hollësishme me një stil krejt të veçantë, ku udhëton hirshëm një ironi e bukur. Duke u ndalur në pjesë të caktuara nga këto kujtime, shumë shkrimtarë, përkthyes dhe bashkëkohës të Vedat Kokonës, bashkë me miqtë dhe familjarët e tij, sollën dje në sallën e Bibliotekës Kombëtare në Tiranë një imazh më të plotë, nga ai që mund të krijosh, kur ke mbërritur në faqet e fundit të këtij libri. Vlerësimet e tyre? U përqendruan mbi stilin e të shkruajturit e mënyrën si ai ka servirur kujtime të veçanta. Paralelizmin e kohës së humbur, të veprës së Prustit me Kokonën e solli përkthyesi Edmond Tupja, për të cilin "ky libër ka një stil krejtësisht të veçantë. Por rrëfimet e Kokonës sipas Aurel Plasarit janë mbi të gjitha të ndershme. "Kujtimet e Vedat Kokonës përshkruhen nga një ndershmëri e madhe, gati absolute. Disa dimensione të rëndësishme në to janë ato historiko - politike që fshihen pas pjesës lirike, flirteve, dashurisë, dhe marrëdhënieve me shkrimtarët", vlerësoi Plasari. Ky detaj ndershmërie, mbase ka vlerë mbi gjithçka, sepse janë kujtime që do të vlejnë për shumë kohë e shumë breza, dhe vizatojnë një kohë që se jetuam.


*Lasgushi: Miza përdhese jemi që shkelen, ja kështu...*

Çfarë mund të endej në një bisedë mes Lasgush Poradecit dhe Vedat Kokonës në verën e vitit 1951, ndërsa ecnin gjatë bregut të liqenit? Mund ta 
zbulojmë këtë duke i servirur lexuesit një pjesë të saj, shkëputur nga libri i tij me kujtime "endur në tisin e Kohës". Katër-pesë vargje surprizë të Poradecit, që në frëngjisht të kujtojnë Preverin. Detajet e kësaj bisede sjellin aq shumë prej karakterit të të dy bashkëbiseduesve.
...Shumë orë të ditës i kaloja atje në Poradec me Lasgushin. Rrinim gjatë duke vështruar valët lozonjare që plluquriteshin pas zallit, duke soditur hapësirën e kaltër dhe duke shkuar si në tespihe vargje të qelibarta që na vinin në mendje...E dija që i pëlqente shumë Bodëleri dhe, ndërsa valët këndonin vallen e tyre të përjetshme, fillova me: "Ma jeunesse në fut qu'un tènèbreux orage./ Traversè çà et là par de brilliants soleils..." ( Rinia ime s'qe veç një stuhi e errët/ përshkruar aty-këtu nga diej që shkëlqejnë...). Deri atëherë, ndonëse këtë punë e kisha filluar disa vjet më parë, nuk i kisha zënë në gojë se kisha përkthyer diçka nga vepra e tij. Kurrë s'më kishte thënë në kishte lexuar diçka nga ato që kisha shkruar. E ç'nevojë kishte të më thoshte? Nga mënyra se si më priste kur i shkoja në shtëpi ku banonte atëherë nga Shallvarja, në kohën e Zogut, kur rrinim në kopësht ndjanatëherë dhe pinim nga një gotë raki dhe më vonë, kur më dha vjershën që e botova në "Revistën letrare", e dija se diçka kishte lexuar nga ato që kisha shkruar dhe se ato që kisha shkruar i kishin pëlqyer, sepse ti "s'qesh kur s'të gudulis njeri..."
Si mbarova së lexuari poezinë dhe pashë si i shkëlqenin ata sy si dy sumbuj zhive që shoqëronin një buzëqeshje përshkruar nga një fije dinakërie, i thashë: 
- Lasgush, si është e mundur të thuash se gjuha frënge është gjuha më antipoetike që kam njohur?
- Ashtu kam thënë dhe ashtu është. Vetë francezët dhe jo nga të vegjëlit, si një Gide, e pranojnë një gjë të tillë.
- Dhe pastaj mbledhin vetë poezi të bukura dhe bëjnë një antologji të kësaj poezie.
Nuk foli. Për ta sulmuar edhe më, fillova:
Sur le lac immense et calme le couchant fluit luit;
Une nappe tissèe d'ombres se dèploie indolemment,
Et la cendre incadescente qui descent du firmament,
Sur les monts et les praires doucement s'èvanouit.
(Perëndim i vagëlluar mi Liqerin pa kufir.
Po përhapet dal-nga-dalë një pëlhurë si një hije...)
E pashë që i qeshi fytyra e bukur dhe vazhdova:
Et partout la plaine immense plonge et git dans le silence (E kudo krahin' e gjerë më s'po qit as pipëtim).
- A s'mjafton kjo, i thashë, të të bindë se Lasgushi do t'i pëlqejë edhe francezit kur t'ia dëgjojë këngën? Dhe atëherë do të bindet se atje në Shqipërinë e vogël, në një katund pranë liqerit ku kërcet një portë dhe hesht një lopatë, një poet i madh na paskësh kënduar me një zë po aq të ëmbël sa edhe ata poetë të vërtetë që kanë kënduar në gjuhë të ndryshme dhe vargjet e të cilit tingëllojnë po aq bukur sa edhe ata shqip...
Një kujtim tjetër, po aq i prekshëm sa ai i drekës pranë burimit është ky që del nga thellësitë e kohës si një kredharak nga ujërat: një natë, tek shëtisnim pranë liqerit, ai u ndal, nguli shkopin në rërë dhe, si u mbështet atje, ngriti kokën. Hënë s'kishte, vetëm yje kishte; më dukej sikur qielli, i pikëzuar nga ajo mori yjesh, do na binte përsipër dhe do të na mbulonte me ata gurë të çmuar që do të derdheshin nga gjiri i Perëndisë...
E ç'jemi ne or Vedat, përpara kësaj gjithësie pa anë e fund, miza përdhese jemi që shkelen, ja kështu- dhe goditi tokën me shkopin. Lavdi, bukuri, rini, të gjitha përralla..."Mais oú sont les neiges d'antan?" (Ku janë vallë borërat e qëmotëshme?) siç thotë Viloni dhe jo Vijoni, siç kam dëgjuar të thonë disa, se ashtu na thoshte profesori francez atje në lice... vetëm ajo vallja e yjeve që sheh atje lart në qiell është e përjetshme, të gjitha të tjerat janë flluska sapuni... ja, edhe ne që jemi sonte këtu, një ditë do të ngarkojmë e shkojmë dhe të fshihemi nga kjo botë si shumë e shumë yje që janë shuar mijëra e mijëra vjet më parë...


*Nga një letër dashurie*

Është një copëz letre që Kokona e shkroi për një vajzë me flokë ngjyrëkarotë, e cila më vonë u bë gruaja e tij. E shkroi pas një nate, kur rastësia i kishte bashkuar ata të dy, të flinin në një dhomë hoteli, por në shtretër të ndarë. Flinin në një dhomë se ajo kishte frikë të flinte vetëm dhe, vetëm kaq. Por djaloshin Vedat e kishte qëlluar shigjeta e Kupidit. Pas një dite mungese ai shkruante: "Mbrëmë, kur rashë të flija në shtratin tim, pranë shtratit ku fjete ti, nuk ishte e mundur të më zinte gjumi. Jam kthyer e rrotulluar shumë herë në shtratin tim dhe, më në fund, u ngrita dhe u shtriva në shtratin tënd, për të marrë erën tënde dhe që të më dukej sikur kisha ikur unë dhe jo ti dhe këtë zbrazëtirë që më ke lënë në shpirt ta kesh ti dhe jo unë.".

Gazeta Shqiptare.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_Aurel Plasari e Edmond Tupja flasin për botimin e ri_


*"Të endesh në kujtimet e Vedat Kokonës"*  


_Studiues, shkrimtarë, përkthyes, familjarë, bashkëkohës, miq e studentë kanë "ringjallur" dje në Bibliotekën Kombëtare, njërin prej yjeve të letërsisë së përkthimit, Vedat Kokonën._

Pikënisje e këtij aktiviteti të organizuar nën kujdesin e drejtorit të Bibliotekës, studiuesit Aurel Plasari, ishte vepra e Kokonës, "Endur në tisin e Kohës", e cila sapo ka dalë në qarkullim. Vepra është një përsiatje e veçantë, e cila lëviz midis monografisë dhe kujtimeve të autorit për ngjarje, personazhe, figura, vepra etj. Petro Marko, ishte njëri nga shkrimtarët shqiptar të brezit të artë, vepra e të cilit u botua nën kujdesin e familjes pas vdekjes. Po ashtu, edhe "Endur në tisin e Kohës", është një libër, i cili plotëson së brendshmi profilin e një talenti përballë kohës. Interes për lexuesin e zakonshëm dhe atë të kualifikuar, nuk përbëjnë vetëm datat historike apo momentet që na risjell në kujtesë autori për zhvillimet historiko-kultorore në Shqipëri, por një risi shënojnë; gjuha, stili, organizimi strukturor, figuracioni dhe shtrirja semantike.
Njohësit e autorit dhe të kolanës së veprave të tij, larg emocioneve personale e cilësuan veprën e Kokonës si një gur të çmuar në letërsinë dhe historiografinë shqiptare, për shkak të vlerës artistike, autenticitetit dhe besueshmërisë historike. Historiani dhe njëkohësisht drejtori i Bibliotekës Kombëtare, Aurel Plasari dhe përkthyesi Edmond Tupja flasin rreth kujtimeve të Vedat Kokonës.

*Aurel Plasari*

Duke filluar që nga viti 1975, kur kam takuar penat e para, por sidomos në fund të viteve '70 dhe në fillim të viteve '80 kur në redaksinë e letërsisë së huaj punohej për "Antologjinë e Poezisë Frënge", e cila mbaj mend se u botua në 1992, ka qenë rasti kur personalisht kam njohur dashamirësinë e madhe të përkthyesve kryesorë të asaj vepre, mes tyre edhe Vedat Kokona. Aty kam pasur fatin të jem edhe unë. Madje sot mendoj se për ato përkthime të asaj moshe, ku unë sapo kisha përfunduar shkollën e mesme, janë treguar tej mase dashamirës me mua. Duke qenë se unë tashmë jam një nga lexuesit e librit me kujtime "Endur në tisin e Kohës", do desha të them në radhë të parë se për sa i përket tipologjisë së librit të kujtimeve, ne mjerisht jetojmë në një epokë ku fusha e kujtimeve është një nga fushat më "pis" tashmë në kulturën shqiptare. Jetojmë në një bombardim kujtimesh nëpër media, ku ushtarakë, hetues, punjonjës të Ministrisë së Brendshme kujtojnë si e hetova filanin, si e ndoqa filanin... Censurë nga Komiteti Qendror dhe Komiteti i Partisë tregojnë "Si e njoha Kadarenë", "Si e njoha Driteroin", "Ju rrëfej". Media është bërë si një kishë e rrëfimeve të pista, pa llogaritur libra të tillë, të turpshëm, libra të vazhdimit të krimit, me kujtime, siç janë librat e zonjës, të cilën unë e quaj "Zonja e pularisë së Laprakës" me një mllef të pistë kundër shkrimtarëve, kundër inteligjencës. Kokona në librin e tij, me elegancë e quan "Hija e zezë". Ndërkohë që shumë emra të tjerë nuk denjon t'i përmendë. 
Në këtë kuptim përshtypja ime e parë është se kujtimet e Vedat Kokonës, karakterizohen nga një ndershmëri e madhe, gati absolute, e ndoshta me një vepër ku derdhet subjekti i njeriut, nuk mund të pretendohet asnjëherë për përmasa absolute, por në kuptimin maksimal, besoj se janë kujtime tej mase të ndershme, me disa dimensione të rëndësishme historiko-politike, që fshihen prapa pjesës lirike, pjesës së tregimeve të flirteve, të dashurisë Një moment i tillë është qëndrimi i Vedat Kokonës, dhe i një grupi të vogël krijuesish të asaj kohe, ndaj forcave politike, të shfaqura, ndaj një force të re që vinte, ku përsëri me elegancë e hijeshi, Kokona thotë se në Tiranë e quanin "avull horrash". Ose krahu tjetër, të cilin është e qartë që Vedat Kokona nuk e pëlqen dhe është larg atij krahu, një lloj përfaqësuesi ideal i atij grupimi intelektualësh gati asnjanës, i cili e pësoi edhe më rëndë pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Vedat Kokona mbron një tipologji që është shumë e rëndësishme për kulturën shqiptare të inteligjencës së ndershme që di të baraslargohet nga të gjitha ato forca politike të papëlqyeshme, që i shikon jo në të të mirë të atdheut apo të kombit. Tek pjesa e tij, dimensioni i tij, te ndershëria, bëjnë pjesë pa dyshim edhe faqet për Enver Hoxhën. Shumë interesante janë përshkruar, pa ndonjë mllef, përdorim termi me një lloj metrizmi të hollë, me elegancën karakteristike të gjithë shkrimit të Vedatit, që mendoj se i japin librit elementin e një dëshmie autentike, historike me mjaft peshë. 

*Edmond Tupja*

Në këtë libër "Endur në tisin e Kohës" kemi dy këndvështrime, atë objektive, ku ngjarjet janë këndi i parë i njeriut shkrimtar, këndvështrimi i këtij shkrimtari, i cili përveç një dëshmië historike, sjell një dëshmi tjetër, atë shpirtërore. Libri na mundëson të njohim më mirë ngjarjet e asaj kohe, Vedat Kokonën, stilin e tij. Ai ka një stil origjinal dhe ata që e kanë njohur Vedat Kokonën, ky stil u ngjall kureshtje me mënyrën e tij të të treguarit. Në këtë libër, nuk janë kujtime, të cilat i ka shënuar dita-ditës, por janë kujtime që i ka stivosur diku në thellësitë e shpirtit dhe i ka nxjerrë, duke na sjellë një përsiatje midis të kaluarës e së tashmes. Shkrimtari na lë një dëshmi shumë të gjallë, kujtimet që ky njeri, kjo mendje, ky shkrimtar nuk mendonte dhe aq për veten e tij sesa për të tjerët. Ai është jo vetëm memorialist, por edhe shkrimtar. Eshtë dashnor i fjalës, leksikograf, është një mozaik i ndërtuar bukur, është një model. Vedat Kokona ka qenë besnik ndaj stilit të tij, ka pasur të njëjtin stil, edhe në veprën e tij të parë. Po të krahasosh këta dy libra të tij, të parin e të fundit, Vedat Kokona në këtë ndërmarrje në fund të jetës së tij, ka dashur të nxjerrë një cikël, ciklin jetësor të një njeriu, të një intelektuali, të një poligrafi Kjo vajtje-ardhje midis unit të sotëm me unin e dikurshëm, në një raport besnikërie të pandërprerë tregon se Vedat Kokona, ishte, është dhe do të jetë dikush, që do të lërë gjurmë përgjithmonë. 



*Vedati- Lasgushit*

Në librin e tij të fundit "Endur në tisin e Kohës", Vedat Kokona ndan kujtimet e tij edhe me autorët e mëdhenj të letërsisë shqipe, mes të cilëve dhe me lirikun Lasgush Poradeci. Por ja çfarë do t'i linte si autograf shkrimtari Vedat Kokona në librin e tij të parë "Dritë dhe hije", poetit. "Mikut tim shumë të shtrenjtë, Poetit, të cilin e këndoj përherë me ëndje të pashuar Lasgushit të madh, këta vargjet e mi të parë ia kushtoj",
Vedat Kokona
Tiranë, më 14-I-1939

Panorama.

----------


## Era1

Nuk i kam lexuar akoma te gjitha po qenkan shume interesante

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_E Enjte, 07 Korrik 2005_


*TE NDJEKESH FATIN E NJERIUT, NE KOHE TE VESHTIRA*

_Nga Donika Omari_

As vete autori i librit per te cilin po shkruajme, ndersa hidhte ne leter kujtimet e veta, nuk e ka menduar se c(veper interesante dhe me vlere do te nxirrte nga dora. U nis t(i shkruaje: (qe t(u lija nje kujtim sado te vogel brezave qe do te vijne pas meje. Kur pashe dhe u binda se ato qe thosha nuk ishin llomotitje te nje te moshuari, por gjera qe ndillnin interes dhe kenaqesi, thashe se s(do te ishte keq t(i hidhja ne leter fjalet qe i merr era(. Kjo ka qene pra nxitja kryesore. Por ka pasur rendesine e vet edhe sfondi ku jane shkruar keto kujtime. Po te mos i ishin krijuar ato kushte te pushimeve ne bregdetin e Piqerasit, me kaltersine e detit perpara e te qiellit te mrekullueshem te Bregut mbi krye, rrethuar me gjelberimin e harlisur te atyre viseve nga me te bukurat ne bote, ndofta nxitja per te shkruar nuk do te kishte qene aq e forte sa ta merrte per dore per te nisur ngjitjen e se perpjetes qe te shpie nga pikesynimi te realizimi. Romantikun e pandreqshem nuk e frymezonte dot mjedisi prozaik i Tiranes. E pyes vajzen, Mirvjenin: (Po pse nuk i nisi me pare keto kujtime, ose pse nuk i vazhdoi (i perfundoi ne 1996 dhe mbylli syte pergjithmone ne 1998). (Se nuk i behej te shkruante ketu ne Tirane( me thote. 

*Per sa pak gje humbasin vlera te mirefillta!*

Per sa pak gje humbasin vlera te mirefillta! Me vijne ne mend kujtimet e shkrimtarit gjerman Leonard Frank. Ishte arratisur nga Gjermania naziste. Arrin ne Ameriken e lire. Aty i vene ne dispozicion nje apartament me te gjitha komoditetet, i lidhin edhe nje pension te mire. Dhe te gjitha keto pa asnje detyrim nga ana e tij, as per te shkruar. Do ta meritonte Vedat Kokona nje trajtim te vecante, natyrisht ne perputhje me mundesite qe ka shoqeria shqiptare per t(u perkujdesur per kulturen. Mjafton qe ajo te kuptoje se cila eshte kultura e vertete. 

*Libri terheqes per shume faktore*

Librin (Kujtime endur me tisin e Kohes(, e bejne shume interesant e terheqes disa faktore. Koha kur ka jetuar autori: i lindur ne Turqi dhe shperngulur nga ky vend ne kohen kur Mustafa Qemali luftonte ne male per shpetimin e Te semurit te Bosforit, qe ishte duke dhene shpirt. Nxenes filloreje qe kendonte ne 28 Nentor kengen e Tiranes: (Tirana, Tirana / E bukur stoli / Shkelqen posi zana / E shtetit seli(. Pastaj ca me i rritur tek (shihte dritaren e baneses se Nolit, qe ndriste naten vone( ... Eshte pastaj koha kur (Noli me shoke moren udhet e mergimit; apo kur degjoheshin (pushket qe binin ne Shkallen e Tujanit se po vinte Zogu ...( Autori ka jetuar kohen e regjimit te Zogut, ate te pushtimit italian e gjerman, ate te diktatures komuniste dhe me ne fund kete te sotmen: regjimin pluralist. 

Por ajo cka e ben shume terheqes librin nuk eshte vetem njohja e ketyre koh`ve historike te cilat lexuesi i sotem ose nuk i njeh ose i di te shtremberuara. Eshte edhe te ndjekesh fatin e njeriut ne kohe kaq te veshtira. Diktaturat nen te cilat eshte detyruar te jetoje autori, nuk jane pak per t(ia prishur karakterin njeriut. Por autori i ketyre kujtimeve mbeti deri ne fund nje zoteri, nje njeri qe sidoqe, sic thote me cilteri nuk ishte trim, perseri diti te ruaje dinjitetin e t(i shpetoje coroditjes qe mund te te shkaktojne kohet e mbrapshta. Dhe kjo nuk eshte tjeter pervecse trimeri. 

*Terheqes e ben ciltersia e thjeshtesia*

Terheqes shume e ben librin cilteria dhe thjeshtesia me te cilat eshte shkruar. Asnje mburrje per veten. Perkundrazi, admirim per te tjere, deshire per t(u ngjare me te mireve se vetja. Pra, nje zili pozitive, qe te shtyn te mendosh, sic thote diku Cvajgu: (Jo pse ai dhe jo une, por pse jo edhe une si ai(. Qysh ne bankat e liceut nje e tille zili per fizikun e profesorit te fiskultures e nxit per ushtrime fizike ne te ftohtin acar te Korces, qe te kalise e te zhvilloje nje trup te bukur; me vone admirimi per mjeshtrit e medhenj franceze te letrave e shtyn te kape penen per t(u futur edhe ai ne boten e tyre te magjishme ...

Asnje mburrje patriotike. Nuk e llogarit veten per patriot te madh. Por c(eshte te duash vendin, pervecse te punosh ndershmerisht per ta cuar perpara? C(eshte te duash gjuhen tende pervecse te vuash kur e prishin e te perpiqesh ta mbrosh e ta kultivosh me dashuri e nderim? C(eshte te duash bashkatdhetarin tend pervecse te mos pranosh t(i besh keq edhe kur ideologjikisht je ne anen tjeter te barrikades? (Largohet nga gjimnazi ne kohen e pushtimit italian sepse profesoreve u kerkohej te kallezonin studentet komuniste). 

*Kontakte e rrefime per personalitetet*

Shume terheqes e bejne librin kontaktet, bisedat, bashkepunimet me personalitete qe hyjne ne historine e letersise dhe te kultures shqiptare si Mehdi Frasheri, Branko Merxhani, Ernest Koliqi, Eqrem Cabej, Mitrush Kuteli, Lasgushi, Nonda Bulka etj. Me personalitete te politikes qe nga Rauf Ficoja te Sejfulla Maleshova e Enver Hoxha. Me emra te shquar te arsimit qe nga Kostaq Cipoja e Sotir Papahristoja te Kahreman Ylli. (Duke njohur shijet letrare tradicionaliste te Vedat Kokones, njeriu nuk habitet qe ne keto kujtime nuk hasim asgjekund emrin e Ismail Kadarese. Nuk i pelqente stili i tij (prozaik(, e po ashtu as novatorizmat letrare te autoreve si Sartri, Kamyja, Klod Simoni, etj. Por kur nuk hasim as emra shkrimtaresh te tradites si Dritero Agolli, kuptojme se periudha kur shkruajten keta autore ia kishte nxire jeten deri ne ate mase sa t`i identifikonte ata, natyrisht pa te drejte, me vete ate periudhe).

*Nje minister qe qan kur lexon nje poezi*

Eshte koha kur nje minister qan tek lexon nje poezi prekese, sic i ndodh Rauf Ficos me (Njerezit e varfer( te Hygoit. Koha kur nje tjeter minister organizon konkurse letersie dhe i jep mundesi nxenesit fitimtar te beje nje udhetim ne gjysmen e Europes. Rezultat i ketij udhetimi eshte vepra (Nga Tirana ne Stokholm(. 

Ke pershtypjen se atehere shqiptaret ishin me afer Europes nga c(jane sot. Te pakten ministrat shqiptare... Eshte koha kur njerezit e letrave flasin per veprat e njeri-tjetrit: (Gjate jezet vjeteve qe merresha me shkrime, me ata qe kisha njohur atehere .... Isha mesuar te flisja per ceshtje qe kishin te benin me krijimet letrare, me pershtypjet qe na linin shkrimet e te tjereve, kurse pas ardhjes se komunisteve ne fuqi, kjo tradite e bukur mori fund...( Kaq mire u shkul ky zakon i nje shoqerie te lire sa as sot, ne kohe lirie, nuk po rimerret. Shkrimtaret sot nuk flasin per veprat e njeri-tjetrit.

E*tje per dijen dhe te bukuren*

Librin e ben terheqes etja e autorit per dije e per te bukuren. (Semundja e se bukures( e quan autori kete etje. Ne fakt, sa me shume ta kape njeriun kjo semundje aq me i shendetshem do te jete ai shpirterisht e fizikisht. Dijet, kultura qe na percjell nepermjet kujtimeve te veta tregojne me se u ushqye gjithe jeten ky punetor i palodhur i mendjes. Ne (Kujtimet( nderthuren natyrshem personazhet reale me ato te librave te lexuar, referimet ndaj shkrimtareve te ndryshem deshmojne sa te shumte ishin keta libra. 

E shkruar ne moshe te shtyre, kjo veper me freskine e vet eshte me e re se veprat e shkruara ne rini. Arti i shkrimtarit eshte bere me i pjekur, emocionet percillen me me force e gjalleri: (Pas dy ditesh mesova lajmin e zi qe me shkrumboi ne vend( keshtu na e njofton vdekjen e Cipit, profesorit te dashur qe u mbyt ne liqenin e Shkodres, e na ben edhe ne te na ndalet zemra per nje cast. (Kur dorezova fleten thashe se po dorezoja edhe zemren( e na fut dhe ne lexuesve ankthin e provimeve. Ngjarje te shkuara prej kaq vitesh perterihen sikur te kene ndodhur sot.

*(Pesedhjete vjet! 1941-1991! Nje jete(.*

(Pesedhjete vjet! Gjysme shekulli! 1941-1991! Nje jete. Nje vijez e vogel i ndan keto dy data, por kjo vijez e vogel, ne nje harte me shkalle te madhe, do te paraqiste gjithe topografine e ngjarjeve te zhvilluara ne kete hark kohe....( dhe permend me radhe e me nje ironi te hidhur c`ka kaluar ky vend i vogel brenda pesedhjete vjeteve, me regjime kush me shume e kush me pak ne sherbim te pakices e ne dem te shumices, po sidomos me ate regjim pesedhjetevjecar qe arriti kulmin e mizorise e te absurditetit dhe i cili e shtyn autorin te shfreje me hidherim: (Vuajtjet e popullit shqiptar nen pushtimin shqiptar, te pakrahasueshme me ato te pushtuesve te huaj, do te mbeten te paharruara ne analet e Historise dhe brezat qe do te vine nuk do ta zgjidhin dot kete enigme(. Mund te lesh menjane faktore te tjere qe e bejne shume terheqese vepren por nuk mund te mos permendesh stilin e gjuhen. Kujtimet i shquan nje stil i ngritur qe di te shfrytezoje me mjeshteri te madhe mundesite qe te jep perdorimi me shije e me vend i metafores e i krahasimit: (E percollem me sy anijen qe dukej sikur shtyhej nga psheretimat tona(. I shquan nje shqipe e kulluar, e bukur nga fjalori i pasur, nga idiomat, nga proverbat ( C`sheh mbi shoke/ prite mbi koke etj.) Le te shpresojme se ata qe merren sot me shkrime do te dine te perfitojne nga nje letersi shqipe e nje niveli te tille talenti e dashurie per gjuhen e per kulturen sic eshte kjo e Vedat Kokones.

Marre nga Koha Jone.

----------


## Prototype

Quotation 

"Nderim per te medhenjte e perkthimit "

Vedat Kokona - Nje perkthyes e leksikograf i mirefillte, nje prozator e dramaturg i kendshem. Per punen e tij te shquar ne fushen e perkthimeve e te mesimdhenies se gjuhes frenge, Vedat Kokona eshte nderuar me titullin "Kalores i Urdhrit te arteve e te letersise", "Oficer i Urdhrit te palmave akademike", dhene nga qeveria franceze.  :Lulja3:   

Korrieri, 28/04/2004

----------


## Albo

*Fuqia e fjalës*

Vedat KOKONA, 

Që nga koha e Ifigjenës e deri në ditët t’ona fjala nuk ka humbur dhe as që ka nër mënd t’a humbasë fuqin e saj.
Një ditë, në një refleks të titulluar “Mënyrë foljeje”, shkruanja: “Ndjenjat t’ona, të gjitha nuancat e psihikës s’onë shprehen me anën e të qeshurit, të qarit të kërcyerit, të kënduarit etj. Mendimet që na e përshkojnë mëndjen i rëfejmë me anën e fjalëvet që themi ose shkruajmë”.
Nuk do të kthehesha prap mbi këtë subjekt, me gjith që mund të shkruhen vëllime të tëra mbi të, po të mos më kishin thënë: ç’ësht fuqija e fjalës?
Ja një pyetje që na vihet shumë rrallë në jetën t’onë. Njerzit nuk ja vënë veshin kësaj pyetjeje që ësht një nga më të rëndësishmet dhe sidomos të kohës së sotçme.
Nxënësve të shkollës, pothuajse gjithmonë u bëjmë po atë pyetje: ç’ësht trikëndshi? Ç’ësht rethi? Trinomi? Skënderbeu? Ali Pasha etj. Kur riten e mbarojnë shkollat ata pyesin vetveten: ç’ësht jeta? Ç’ësht vdekja? Ç’janë yjtë që këputen nëpër natë? Ç’ësht qielli? Edhe vazhdojnë vallen e një jete q’i merr me rymën e saj e i shtrëngon të vijojnë një ritmë të caktuar që i shpije nga vdekja.
Dikush, të cilit i pëlqen më tepër të zbresë nga sferat stratosferike të meditacioneve dhe të hidhet në lëmën metafizik më pyeti se ç’ish fuqija e fjalës.
Nuk dinja nga t’ia mbanja. Kjo pyetje më bëri të mendoj thellë. S’e kisha dëgjuar ndonjë herë. Fuqija e fjalës! Fuqi ka era që fryn me tërbim e rrëzon pemë madhështore, fuqi ka vala e egër që ngrihet nga deti i turbulluar dhe mbyt anije; fuqi ka mëndja që krijon, dora që gdhend ose shkruan, po fjala ç’fuqi mund të ketë? Do të ketë edhe ajo një fuqi të madhe mbasi mendimet që kemi i vëmë në dukje me anën e saj. Fjala ësht pra kanalizimi i mendimeve. Themi a shkruajnë, shumë herë, atë që mendojmë. Fjala ësht lundra valavitëse që vozit në oqeanin t’onë. Po a ngjet vallë një gjë e tillë?
A nuk themi, a nuk shkruajmë shumë herë, të kundërtën e tyreve që mendojmë?
A nuk fshehim, sa e sa herë, mendimet me maskën e hipokrizis dhe të gënjeshtrës? A nuk e bëjmë të bardhën, të zezë, a nuk i themi dikujt se e duam dhe e respektojmë kur nga fundi i zëmrës na buron një përua mallkimi dhe zëmërimi?
A nuk na takon të qeshim e të kuvëndojmë përpara një njeriu të cilin e urrejmë?
Dashnorët e rinj, sapo zënë të lëkunden nga valët e dashuris, zënë e u thonë një mijë fjalë njëri tjetrit. Janë të sinqertë dhe fjalët u dalin nga zemra duke sjellë me vehte afshin e ëmbël në të cilin kanë lindur. Më vonë, pasi u vjen dita dhe futen edhe ata në vallen e martesës, ata i flasin përsëri njëri tjetrit si më parë, por vallë sa të vërteta ka midis atyre fjalëvet që nuk burojnë më nga zëmra? Burri kur s’del ndonjë pas darke nga shtëpija i thotë së shoqes që i pëlqen shumë të rijë me të pranë zjarrit, kurse në të vërtetë, ay do të kënaqej sikur të ishte pranë shokëve duke bërë një lojë të vogël.
Gruaja, në qoft e mënçur, s’do t’a besojë. Por e vërteta ësht se ajo me gjith që s’ësht e sigurtë nga ndjenjat e të shoqit prap se prap mundohet t’a ndryshojë mendimin e saj, dhe t’a puthitë realitetin në rethin e ëndrës së vet. Fuqija e fjalës së burrit ndihmon shumë në një bashkëpunim të tillë. 
Burri, që ësht i shtrënguar pak nga jeta, nuk do t’i bëjë kapricet e së shoqes: t’i blejë kapellë a çantë dore, këpucë, nonjë copë të bukur fustani.
Një mbrëmje gruaja e shëkon me një buzëqeshje të lehtë. I thotë një fjalë; vetëm një fjalë të vogël. Por sa fuqi që ka ajo fjalë! Të nesërmen fustani ose kapella do të blihet dhe kaprici i gruas do të vejë në vënd.
Në shtetet e turmave, një ditë, do të flasë, prijsi. Të gjithë presin me ethe.
Prijsi flet. Zëmrat e tyre rrahin po në një gjatësi valash. Fuqija e fjalës ësht madhështore. I ngrë të gjithë në sferat e një ëndre. Një oqean i thellë buçet në zëmrat e tyre. Një oqean që sa vete ngrihet e gjëmon edhe më tepër.
Dhe unë shkruaj kur fjalët m’a mbushin shpirtin e më ngrënë disa tallaze që mundohen të vinë deri tek ju e t’u a sjellin fuqin e fjalës s’ime.

_Botuar më 1939_

----------


## Albo

*Film pa fund*

Vedat KOKONA, 

Ngado që të sillesh këto dit, në çdo reth bisedimi që do të hysh, ke për të dëgjuar po ato fjalë q’i ke dëgjuar sa e sa herë të tjera. E mer në dorë gazetën pranë vatrës me shpresë që të gjesh atje diçka që të të çlodhë, të të kënaqë. Që në fjalët e para shpirti të mbushet me maraz dhe zemrën t’a mbështjell një hije e zymtë dhe avullonjëse. Prehjen që kërkonjë pas një ditë lodhjeje, s’e gjen. E lë gazetën dhe shëkon flakën që ngjitet me zhdërvjellti nga drurët. Atë çast, rreth teje, njerëzia bisedojnë. Po ajo themë, po ato fjalë. Ngrihe dhe hap radion me shpresë që të gjesh një muzikë të kënaqshme. Një mijë fjalime t’i shurdhojnë veshët.
Del në rrugë, sille nëpër kafe, dhe prapa të ndjekin po ato fjalë.
-E dëgjove? E këndove gazetën? I more vesh lajmet? Punët s’venë mirë. Po na vjen fundi. Do të kemi luftë. Luftë të shpejtë. Luftë të tmerrshme. Luftë dërrmonjëse. Luftë shkatërrimtare. Paska folur Halifax-i paska folur Chamberlain-i, paska folur...ku t’a dij unë.
Ku do t’a gjesh vallë prehjen e ëndëruar? Atë çast rri e mejton. Mejton thellë. Zhyste në vethen t’ënde. Është i vetmi rast kur i ke zili të vdekurit. Se ata pushojnë në qetësi. Nuk dinë asgjë nga kjo botë. Nuk hyjnë në rrethin e bisedimeve të të gjallëve (në qoftë se të gjallë jemi edhe ne shpirtërisht), për të dhënë mendimin e tyre; nuk këndojnë gazeta që të marin vesh se ç’bëhet në botën e madhe; nuk e dëgjojnë radion shurdhonjëse që buçet nga të katër anët dhe i përhap, me valat e pakufishme, fjalimet në gjuhët e ndryshme. Ata pushojnë në qetësinë më të plotë. I ka mbështjellur hija e tokës dhe s’lë asnjë reze të dëpërtojë përmjet saj. Të vdekurit janë të qetë, në qetësinë e tyre. Askush s’i trazon. Ata zotërojnë gjith tokën dhe askush s’u bije në qafë me gjithsej këtë tokë ata e kanë marë pa asnjë luftë si ka dalë moda tashti. Ata mbretërojnë në hijen ngadhnimtare të dherit të përjetshëm.
Me një mijë mundime ti e sheh, një ditë, rrezen e djellit. Syt të çelen në vajtime foshnjore. Edhe kur të këndojnë nina-nanat ti s’rresht së qari. Mezi rritesh. Heq një mijë të zeza para se të bëhesh burrë. Sëmundje të panumërta të sulmojnë an’ e mb’anë. Ti shket si ajo lundra e vogël dhe delikate midis tallazeve të shkumbëzuara të jetës. Me njëmijë mundime i mbaron shkollat e pambaruara ahere kur djersët të kanë shteruar dhe flokët të janë thinjur. Dhe një ditë, vetëm një ditë, vetëm një çasti mjafton që të marë nga kjo botë e të të hedhë në mbretërinë e të vdekurve. Luftë! Luftë! Kemi luftë! Kemi luftë t’afërtë!
Të bijë nër mend shere-se jeta të bën të harrosh shumë gjera-se ajo komedia e përjetëshme vazhdon gjithmonë të luhet që në kohnat më të lashta, në sqenën e botës. Ajo komedi e përjetshme kurrë s’ka të sosur. Përsëritet kurdoherë me kabllot dhe sqenat e saj të njëllojshme. Janë gjithëmonë njerzit aktorët e kësaj komedie të pambaruar. Lëvizin ashtu padashur në dorën e fatalitetit. Janë protogonistat e një filmi në mbarimin e të cilit nuk do t’a gjesh fjalën “fund”. Se ay film s’ka të mbaruar. Vetëm ty të duket sikur mbaron dhe mer fund ahere kur i mbyll sytë e çdukë nga kjo botë. Të duket sikur me ikjen t’ënde do të shuhet gjith jeta, sikur të gjithë njerzit që janë mbi dhe do t’i marish me vehte. Ç’ëndër e zezë! Vetëm shkon pa lënë asnjë gjurmë në mbretërinë e të gjallëve. Vetëm ti shkon për t’u harruar në hijen e dherit. Asnjë nuk të ndjek nga prapa, dua të them nuk të ndjek me hirin e tij. Të tjerët, të gjallët, e vazhdojnë vallen ku janë futur që kurse kanë lindur. Ata e lozin edhe e shëkojnë përherë atë komedi të përjetshme, atë film pa fund, atë valle të pambaruar. Qeshin, lozin, kërcejnë, thresin, dhe s’kujtojnë asgjë. Një ditë prej ditsh, njeri nga ata çkëputet dhe valleja edhe çduket. Ç’u bë? Vdiq i shreti! Sa i mirë q’ishte! Zoti e ndjeftë! Dhe s’flitet më për ty. S’të zënë më me gojë. Shkon edhe ti bashkë me të tjerët. Bëhe pluhur. Bëhe hije. Por djelli ndrit gjithmonë në qiell, qielli vezullon kurdoherë që vjen Prendvera e sjell dallëndyshet. Komedija e përjetshme vazhdon së lojturi. Filmi i jetës s‘ka të mbaruar. Ti je vetë protogonisti dhe e keqja ësht se protogonistë të tillë ka plot kjo botë!...Sa vdes ti, një tjetër të zavëndëson me një herë e të shuhet emëri. Ka qënë i mirë i shkreti...të thonë ato ditë që shkon e më s’të kujtojnë...Të tjerë vinë. Të tjera luftë bëhen...Po ajo komedi luhet, po ay film pambaruar të kalon përpara syve. Filmi pa fund të gënjen gjith jetën dhe ti pret më kot të gjesh të vërtetën. 

_Botuar më 1939_

----------


## Davius

*Dashurija e Atdheut

Vedat Kokona, Botuar më 1938*

Dikush më tha, pra, ka nja dy ditë: -Na kanë dhënë në shkollë për të zhvilluar subjektin: Dashurija e Atdheut. Si mund t'a filloj?
I thashë pa mejtuar aspak: -Mos e fillo fare hartimin t'ënd. -Dhe përse? -Se nuk je e zonja ta hartosh një themë të tillë.
-Oh! S'ka gjë më të lehtë se kjo themë. Mundem të shkruaj faqe të tëra mbi ardheun; të shkuaj pa u mejtuar aspak se fjalët do të më vinë vet-vetiu.
-Nga do të vinë ato fjalë?
-Sa i çuditshëm që je edhe ti! Kërkon kurdoherë t'a zgjatësh bisedimin e të hidhesh në disa gjëra që s'kanë të bëjnë fare me pyetjen që po të bëj sot. Nga do të vinë ato fjalë? Po nga ivnë edhe të gjitha të tjerat, të gjitha ato që shkruajmë apo flasim në jetën t'onë.
-Po nga vinë këto fjalë?
-Pse s'pyet më mirë se nga vjen jeta?
-Nuk më kuptove. Nuk dua aspak të të bëj një mësiim metafizike se kësaj nuk i-a kanë dalë dot mb'anë as edhe kollosët më të famshëm. Dua vetëm t'a stërvit pak mëndjen t'ënde që të arësyetojë e të flasë dyke menduar. Dua që ti ta vrasësh pak mëndjen t'ënde e të përgjigjesh me disa fjalë që do t'i gjesh ti vetë. Ku e kishim fjalën?
-Te fjala.
-Jo mos qesh apak. Më pëlqen shumë kjo përgjigje e shpejtë që i bëre pyetjes s'ime se kjo gjë provon se ti ke shkëndija përgjigjeje të menjëhershme, se e ke cipën e zgjuarësisë që duhet të punohet. Po, ke shumë të drejtë. Fjalën e kishim te fjala. Të më dëgjojë njeri do të thotë se a ishte vallë nevoja të bënja kaq vjet shkollë, t'i grisnja nëpër bangot e kllasave robat e mija që në moshën më të njomë e deri sa u-thinja, për të thënë një frazë kaqë të thellë! Do të qeshtte e do të tallej me mua. Do të shkonte dyke thënë poshtë e përpjetë: "E dëgjuat se ç'tha universitari i math? Fjalën e kishim te fjala! Ç'filozofi të madhe që i paska pjellë mendja! Se shqiptari ësht nga natyra një kritik i përsosur që s'ka patur nevojë të marë as mësimet e para të kritikës. Kritika për të ësht aq e lehtë sa edhe buka që ha. Por kur vjen puna të marë pëndën në dorë për të shkrojtur atë që thotë nuk ësht i zoti të shkruaj as edhe një rradhë. Pse kritika, ndër ne, ësht dhe duhet të jetë vetëm verbale. Atij do t'i pëlqejnë gjithmonë fjalët bombastike, perifrazat kilometrike dhe kur dëgjon fjalë të thjeshta buzëqesh me ironi të zakonshme pa ditur se fjalët më të thella dhe kuptim-plote, janë ato më të thjeshtat!
-E kishim fjalën te Dashurija e Atdheut dhe ti fole mbi çdo gjë përveç kësaj.
-Jo, jemi brenda në themë: të pyeta se nga do të vinë ato fjalë që ti do të rrjeshtosh për të bërë hartimin tënd. Se fjalët që themi e që shkruajmë kanë dy burime: mëndjen dhe zëmrën. Më të bukurat janë ato që vinë nga të dy burimet. Ty, fjalët që do të të shërbejnë për zhvillimin e hartimit do të të vinë vetëm nga mëndja. Do të jenë ato fjalë që ke mësuar përmëndësh nëpër këndime e vjerrsha dhe do t'i rreshtosh ashtu pa dashur...
Nuk do të shprehish ndjenja të sinqerta se ti ende s'e ke ndjerë dashurinë e Atdheut. Do t'a ndjesh më vonë, kur të jesh larg Atdheut dhe të dëgjosh një fjalë shqipe. Ahere mund të shkruash një këngë për dashurinë e vërtetë.

----------


## [Perla]

Vedat Kokona ende për t'u rizbuluar. Me botimin e "Quo Vadis letërsi shqipe dhe shkrime të tjera kritike",

Aurel Plasari analizon një faqe të re të kontributit të Kokonës në letrat shqipe, ajo e kritikut letrar, aftësi që iu ndërpre dhunshëm mbas 1944-s. "Ribotimi në këtë përmbledhje i teksteve të tij të zgjedhura kritike e polemike - edhe si "degëz e gjymtuar" - është ngjarje riemancipuese."

*Vedat Kokona kritik letrar?! Madje polemist?!*

E kam renditur njëherë Vedat Kokonën te "njerëzit e para erës sonë", të cilët patëm fatin t'i njihnim së gjalli, në mish e eshtra: Lasgush Poradeci, Mitrush Kuteli, Eqrem Çabej, Injac Zamputi etj.

Nëpërmjet mënyrës se si shkruanin, por sidomos se si silleshin në kulturën shqiptare, seç të përkujtonin diçka nga atmosfera para vendosjes së diktaturës (së ashtuquajtur) komuniste në Shqipëri.

"Borgjezë"! Mirëpo me kolegë të breznisë sime kishim nevojë për të kujtuarit e asaj atmosfere. Ka turistë të dashuruar mbas Parisit që, në ikje e sipër, marrin për souvenir nga një flakon me ajër parizian. Ashtu do të na kishte pëlqyer edhe neve të kishim një flakon me ajër nga atmosfera - afërmendsh e idealizuar - e jetës intelektuale shqiptare të periudhës mes dy Luftërash.

Në mungesë të atij flakoni, mund të lexonim shkrimtarë si Vedati. Si Vedati i fotos së viteve '30 në librin e Kujtimeve: me kravatën e lidhur hijshëm nën jakën e vërtetë, jo të rreme sikundër e parapëlqenin shumë prej bashkëkohësve të tij.

Nëpërmjet kësaj hipostaze, dalëngadalë, u bëmë të ndërgjegjshëm për padrej¬të¬si¬të e mëdha që i bënte historia (zyrtare) e letërsisë Vedat Kokonës. I mohohej vendi i dallueshëm prej shkrimtari të periudhës mes dy Luftërave: ndërkaq konfek¬sio¬no¬he¬shin si "shkrimtarë" gazetarë revolucionarë, që gjatë asaj periudhe nuk ia kishin dalë të shkruanin as dhe një librec.

Nuk zihej në gojë roli emancipues i prozës dhe poezisë së tij gjatë viteve '30-'40, për shembull me përmbledhjet Dritë dhe hije (1939) dhe Yje të këputur (1940). Nxirrej ai arti¬fi¬cia¬lisht nga rrethi i shkollës moderne shqiptare, mbledhur fillimisht tek e përjav¬sh¬mja Illyria (1934-1936), mandej te Shkëndija (1940-1943). Mbulo¬he¬shin xhelo¬zisht me he¬sh¬tje marrëdhëniet e tij me Lumo Skëndon dhe Koliqin, me Merxhanin dhe Nirvanën, me Çabejn dhe Selahudin Toton etj. Revista letrare (1944), që ai botoi së toku me Ku¬te¬lin, Hakiun dhe Spassen, ose fshihej nga defteri ose etiketohej "fashiste".

Athua se edhe ai libër kërshëror, me titull Nga Tirana në Stokholm (1935), i cili padyshim përu¬ronte diçka të re në letërsinë shqipe, nuk u dashkësh të ekzistonte. Dhe, si për paradoksin më të shëmtuar, ngaqë nuk i gjendeshin dot shkrime "antikomuniste", i mohohej edhe antifashizmi i tij i shpallur.

Tani, nëpërmjet këtij botimi, zbulohet një faqe e re e bashkëndihmës së Vedat Kokonës në letrat shqipe: ajo e kritikut letrar, madje e polemistit.

Qoftë edhe tri ciklet e kësaj bashkëndihme të tij - nga Reflekset (botuar në "Drita" gjatë vitit 1939), nga Quo vadis letërsia shqipe (botuar në "Tomori" më 1942) dhe nga Revista xanxare (botuar në "Revista letrare" më 1944) - do të mjaftonin t'ia rezervonin edhe atij një vend mes kritikëve të letërsisë shqipe të viteve '30-'40.

Por mjaft me këtë farë vlerësimi të bezdsishëm për t'i gjetur gjithsecilit "vendin" në letrat e një kombi! Aftësia kritike dhe kritiko-polemike e Vedat Kokonës u ndërpre dhunshëm mbas 1944-s: kjo ia vlen të mos harrohet.

Dhe e kemi të drejtën të përfytyrojmë se ç'fryte do të kishte dhënë kjo degëz e pemës aq pjellore të krijimtarisë së tij duke llogaritur edhe formimin e tij kulturor që erdhi gjithnjë duke u pasuruar.

Kujton ai nga thëniet e Maupassant-it: "Prendvera shkund gjithë natyrën e pemëvet të mia dhe më shtyn të prodhoj këto fryte letrare që as vetë s'e di si më dalin...". Kinse e parathoshte këtë për veten, ndërsa na përgatiste për të shijuar pikërisht disa prej fryteve të stinës së tij pranverore: faqet e kritikës së tij.

Të drejtën të përfytyrojmë se ç'fryte do të kishte dhënë degëza në fjalë e pemës pjellore të krijimtarisë së tij - degëza tanimë e gjymtuar - e kemi, ngaqë ish-mësuesi i letërsisë Vedat Kokona përfaqësonte një nga ata specialistë letërsie që e zotëronin me të vërtetë prirjen për të gjykuar vepra letrare dhe procese letrare: njerëz me kritere parimore dhe njëherësh me shqisa të holla, të gatshëm për t'iu përkushtuar një pune të tillë.

Sa për formimin e tij kulturor, që do të vinte vetëm-e-vetëm duke u pasuruar, do të mjaftonte t'ia shfletonim librin e kujtimeve Endur në tisin e kohës për ta përftuar një ide.

Duke ruajtur çdo përpjesëtim, them se mund të shijosh, edhe prej faqeve të memorialistikës së tij, atë befasim që provonte Prousti nga Bota e Schopenhauerit: dëshminë se shkrimtarët e mirë, kur nuk janë në kontakt të drejtpërdrejtë me mendimin, e ushqejnë erudicionin e tyre me ëndjen e leximeve pafund. Ato u zbulojnë atyre "mijëra bukuritë që për vulgun mbeten të fshehura".

Citime, përmendje, anticipime, aludime leximesh: me to faqet e Kujtimeve të Kokonës janë të nginjura, athua se teksti i tij memorialistik nuk do të ekzistonte dot pa to. Hyjnë e dalin aty, si në shtëpinë e tyre, sa Naimi dhe Fishta, aq edhe një Beaumarchais e një Catherine Mansfield, sa Noli dhe Asdreni, aq edhe një Zweig e një Dy Bellay, sa Asllani dhe Haxhiademi, aq edhe një Rutebeuf dhe një Céline, sa Lasgushi dhe Kuteli, aq edhe një Keats e një Dante.

Nga njëra anë ia beh Sidi i Corneille-it, që autori nuk reshti s'e dashuruari, nga tjetra Onjegini i Pushkinit; këndej Graciela e Lamartine-it, andej Silvestër Bonari i Anatol France-it. Mandej me radhë gati pa mbarim: Baudelaire, Show, Saadi, Çehov, Maupassant, Ekleziast, De Musset e George Sand, Rimbaud e Verlaine, Byron, Manzoni, Turgeniev, Maurice Barrès, Eskil, La Bruyère, Descartes, Gide, Villon, Shollohov, Shakespeare, Rabelais, Cervantes, Sofokli, Erasmi i Roterdamit dhe, afërmendsh, ata që nuk kanë si të mungojnë nëpër tekstet e tij: La Fontaine, Ronsard, Voltaire, Racine, Molière, Chateaubriand, Hugo.

Tani, si të ketë kthyer edhe faqen e fundit të këtij libri të vogël, jam i bindur që lexuesit do t'i mbetet në shqisa si amzë zotëruese e kritikës së Vedat Kokonës modestia e madhe. Modesti aspak e zakonshme në letrat shqipe dhe, në veçanti, në kritikën letrare shqiptare. Modestia që nuk e njohin as "mejteplitë me kulturë", as "teneqerat mendore", siç i quante ai.

Dhe nuk do ta ketë të vështirë ta gjejë se ku e ka burimin ajo: te ngulmimi i kritikut për ta parë vetë letërsinë shqipe si letërsi modeste, pa zmadhime as teprime. Këto të fundit vetëm sa do t'i provokonin prirjen polemike për t'u ballafaquar edhe me "teoricienë" impozues letërsie, si Giuseppe Valentini e Nikë Barcolla, të cilët nga kullat e tyre të nalta konsumonin ditirambet e retorikës për poetë shqiptarë të barabartë me Goethe-t, me Dante-t, ose edhe me një "zelltar të madh" të letrave shqipe, si Karl Gurakuqi, që sajonte shkrimtarë në seri, karlgurakuqër pa kursim, për të mbushur antologjitë shkollore.

Kritika e mësuesit të letërsisë Vedat Kokona për "mungesën e seriozitetit" në të përzgjedhurit e autorëve shqiptarë që promovonte në ato vite "Ministria e Arsimit" vjen e befason për nga aktualiteti.

Në dialogun mes kritikut dhe lexuesit ai nënlloj i kritikës letrare i quajtur feuilleton kritik i shërbeu Kokonës si rruga më e drejtpërdrejtë për të promovuar vlerat letrare. Edhe vetëm në tri ciklet e përmendura kjo lloj kritike nuk mund të mos lexohet si akt fisnikërie i kritikut, që aderon në disa vlera të caktuara ose refuzon disa të tjera, të cilat nuk i duken autentike.

Por nuk i mungoi bashkëndihmës së tij as nënlloji në dukje më plebé i kritikës letrare: recensioni, - prej tij në këtë përmbledhje lexuesi do të gjejë vetëm disapak shembuj, - që i mungon sot aq ndjeshëm shtypit shqiptar sa të dallohet si unikal vullneti i një të vetmit koleg tonë për ta mbajtur atë në jetë, prej vitesh, diku në një kënd reviste. 
Nuk di në është ky rasti për të kujtuar diçka nga marrëdhëniet vetjake me "zotin Kokona".
Kujtimet gjatë bashkëpunimit - për shembull punës për përmbledhjen Poetë francezë (1982) - i kam ekzotike. Ishte më pak dashamirës ndaj përkthimeve të mia prej romantikëve frëngj se, fjala vjen, Sotir Caci. D.m.th. ishte kritik. Mirëpo pikërisht me kriticizmin e tij më joshte.

Do të doja të kujtoja bisedat e shkurtra mbudhë, në trotuarin e mesit të Rrugës së Kavajës, nga Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve në shtëpinë botuese "Naim Frashëri", - atëherë zotëria e tij e ndalte biçikletën vetëm për disa pak minuta, - në veçanti ato në redaksinë e revistës "Nëntori": ai i rehatuar në një poltronë të vjetër, ndërsa unë në tryezën time kur punoja si korrektor, mandej si redaktor i letërsisë "së huaj". Biseda, thashë?

Një fjalë goje. Ishin një shkollë e vërtetë e historisë së letërsisë shqipe dhe botërore, e kritikës letrare, e stilistikës, e teorisë dhe e praktikës së përkthimit, ndoshta edhe më me vlerë se tekstet e tij Cours de traduction (1979) ose Manuel pratique de l'art d'écrire (1980), të cilave jo shumë ua ditën vlerën.

Ja ku jam vetëm, njëherë, në sallën e vjetër të redaksisë, - sallë e gjatë me qelqnajë gjysmërrumbullake, - kur ai hyn e flet ndërsa dëfton me dorë: "Duke u çapitur këtu ti ke mundësi të provosh ritmin e fjalive".

Dhe shton për t'iu përgjigjur habisë sime: "Kur shqiptojmë emrin e Flaubert-it duhet ta përfytyrojmë, më së pari, si një burrë që vete e vjen nëpër dhomën e tij të punës duke i kadencuar fjalitë me zë të lartë. Provoje! Dhe ke për ta vënë re ndryshimin në cilësinë e fjalive që shkruan.

Unë e kam provuar..." Të kisha mbajtur ditar, do të kisha ruajtur të shënuar edhe një kuvendim të gjatë me të për D'Annunzion: shembull i shqisës së tij të mprehur në të shijuarit e letërsisë së vërtetë. Ishte koha kur po botonte te ne përkthimin e novelës së Tolstoit Vdekja e Ivan Iliçit, ndërsa unë vetë sapo kisha lexuar romanin Il piacere të D'Annunzios, që më kishte magjepsur me dekadentizmin e vet "gjithë pluhur". Kokona më nxiste të lexoja një tjetër vepër, Notturno, ende sot pak të vlerësuar nga historia e letërsisë italiane.

Gjatë një sulmi me aeroplanin e vet shkrimtari militarist ishte plagosur në sytë; i ishte dashur atëherë të rrinte disa muaj në shtrat, me sy të fashuar, i rrezikuar të humbte shikimin. Nokturni ishte përmbledhje e vegimeve (fr. visions) që D'Annunzioja kishte përjetuar gjatë atyre muajve.

Duke mos pranuar t'ia diktonte askujt, ngase nuk donte dëshmitarë për vegimet e veta, i kishte hedhur ato me sytë të lidhur në disa mijëra pusulla. "Është libri i tij më i mirë, - ngulmonte Kokona, - sepse është më i sinqerti dhe më pak letrari nga çdo vepër tjetër e tija... Dhe është letërsi e vërtetë, ngaqë është art".

Po Fjalorët e tij? Ata i kam mbi tryezën e punës edhe tani, kurse ndërprerja e jetës fizike të autorit më ngjan se nuk u ka ndërruar asgjë marrëdhënieve me ta. "Aurelit me dashuri dhe me shpresë që do ta shpjerë më tej këtë punë...": kështu ka shkruar në njërin prej tyre. Për këtë, pa pikë dyshimi, e kam zhgënjyer.
Porse, ashtu si në mistikën e shelbimit, kur ata që nuk janë më ndër të gjallët e marrin shpërblesën nëpërmjet akteve të atyre që kanë lënë nga mbas, Kokona mund të jetë i sigurt që fjalorët e tij bëjnë jetën e tyre në të gjitha përkthimet tona.

Dal nga Biblioteka Kombëtare, marr djathtas për të kaptuar rrugën e Dibrës dhe ja, thuajse përsëritet dhe përsëritet ajo që më se një herë e kam treguar: përkundrejt hotel "Vjosës", tek kishte banesën e vjetër në të hyrë të Rrugës së Dibrës, ose ndërsa ngjit zotërisht shkallinat e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve, ndesh gjithnjë atë personazh sqimatar, një beau ésprit me shqiptim të mirëfilltë frëng, gati gaskon, - ndonëse lindur në Izmir, - me borsalinë në kryet dhe një palë dorashka meshini të errët gjatë dimrit. Është ai, Vedati i Sagës shqipe të Forsajtëve.

Por jo vetëm i saj, edhe i Shakespeare-it dhe i La Fontain-it në shqipe, i Voltaire-it dhe i Corneille-it, i Dickens-it dhe i Tolstojt, i Balzac-ut dhe i Gogolit, i Pushkinit dhe i Show-t, i Zweig-ut dhe i Buninit, i Tagorës dhe i Steinbeck-ut, madje edhe i Hemingway-t: të gjithë në shqipe. 20-vjeçar ka shkruar të parin libër udhëpërshkrimi në letrat shqipe dhe e dini ç'thotë? Që qysh asohere i paskësh shkrepur dëshira për të përkthyer Sonetet e Shakespeare-it! Tanimë, nga shkrimtar i suksesshëm i viteve '30-'40, është shtrënguar të mimetizohet në "përkthyes" deri edhe të realistëve socialistë sovjetikë.

(Pa e bjerrur shkëlqimin e stilit vetjak, nuk e ka kursyer mjeshtërinë ndërsa përkthen njërën nga veprat e kryeustait të realizmit socialist, Na dnje të Maksim Gorkit, duke ia lënë trashëgim shqipes me titullin domethënës: Fundërrinat.

Do të duhet t'i jemi mirënjohës edhe për këtë përftesë konceptuale: Fjalori i gjuhës shqipe i 54-s atë nuk e ka, ndërsa Fjalori i 78-s e ka, por doemos pa e përmendur përftuesin e saj.) Nga ai edhe prej një takimi dy minutash më këmbë mund të mësosh përsëri 101 gjëra që ti nuk i di, në kohë e sipër që zotëria e tij mund të nxitojë të kthejë në shtëpi ngase afrohet "ora e çajit": ai five o'clock i tiji në Tiranën socialiste.

Është po ai zotëri fjalështruar që të tregon për "katundarët", "xhoket", "qeleshet" dhe "brekushet", për baltën e dikurshme të kryeqytetit, çmimet e vezëve dhe të druve të zjarrit, siç të përmend libraritë e "Tiranës së para erës sonë", - mbushur me revista të modës, nga ato në të cilat dëftohej se ç'kostum duhej veshur për kroketin, - po me të njëjtin pasion me të cilin rikujton debatet letrare tek "Argusi" i Cancos. Pse jo edhe për sharmin e aguliçeve dhe zymbylave të njëhershëm? Edhe është, edhe nuk është po ai Vedat i fotos së viteve '30: me kravatën të lidhur po aq hijshëm nën jakën e vërtetë, gjithnjë jo të rreme. 
Në letrat shqipe, që vuajnë ende "mungesën e kritikës së vërtetë" për të cilën brengosej Vedat Kokona në vitet '40 të shekullit të kaluar, ribotimi në këtë përmbledhje i teksteve të tij të zgjedhura kritike e polemike - edhe si "degëz e gjymtuar" - është ngjarje riemancipuese.

Emancipuese, në e daçin kështu ata që nuk kanë qenë ndonjëherë në dijeni të tyre. E them këtë duke menduar që ne, në letërsinë shqipe, ndodhemi ende në epokën heroike: çdo brezni letrare pandeh se e ka groposur të mëparshmen. Ende pak e lexojnë trashëgiminë letrare.

Të stërbindur në fuqitë e veta, as e ndiejnë nevojën e lidhjes me të kaluarën letrare. Sikur nuk qenkësh e tyrja. Dhe athua se kulti i së kaluarës mund të hiqet m'anësh pa humbje të mëdha për krijimtarinë tonë.

Po tjetër, - mund të pyesin, - përpos vlerës riemancipuese të teksteve kritike e polemike të Vedat Kokonës...? Të tjerat të mos i numërojmë. "Një panegjirik i kotë dhe pa vend është një humbje kohe": e ka pasë thënë ai vetë, me modestinë e tij, një herë e një kohë. 

Tiranë, qershor 2009
Shekulli

----------


## Albo

*Kokona, i fshehur në shtypin e kohës*

_Në 100-vjetorin e Vedat Kokonës, Biblioteka Kombëtare nxjerr nga arkivat dorëshkrime dhe libra të hershëm të botuar prej tij Një rrugëtim në jetën e njeriut që i dha jetë në shqip Gorkit, Pushkinit, Shekspirit, Bunn, Vinogradov, Dikensit, Heminguejit, Maria Pujmanovës, Gi De Mopasanit, Zvajgut, madje dhe poezive të Mao Ce Dunit më 1957-n_



Në Tiranën e sapodalë nga lufta, disa djem të rinj të veshur me xhaketa elegante, flisnin në shëtitjet e pasdites për shkrimtarë e libra të njohur, që i kishin blerë në libraritë e Parisit, apo Romës ku kishin studiuar Duhet të kthehesh në kohë gati 80 vjet më parë për të përfytyruar ndoshta zyrën e vogël të një reviste letrare që këta të rinj realizonin të udhëhequr thjesht nga pasioni. Në 100 vjetorin e njërit prej këtyre djemve të rinj, Vedat Kokonës, një personalitet në letrat dhe mendimin shqip, Bibloteka Kombëtare ka hapur një ekspozitë me dorëshkrime, librat e hershme të botuar prej tij, gazeta me shkrime të Kokonës që në fillesat e tij të hershme. Aty gjejmë dhe dorëshkrimin e zverdhur disi nga koha të Revistës Letrare, kopje e 15 shkurtit 1944, botuar nga grupi themelonjës: Mitrush Kuteli, Vedat Kokona, Nexhat Hakiu, Sterjo Spase. Eshtë interesante të shohësh përkushtimin e këtyre të rinjve ndaj letrave. Në editorialin me titull Vija të vitit letrar 1943, shkruhet se Viti 1942 u mbyll me një zi të rëndë jo vetëm për botën e letrave por edhe për gjithë shqiptarët. Vdiq Faik Konica, babai I prozës dhe kritikës shqiptare. Një mendim I thënë haptas për Konicën , për të cilin vite më vonë duhet të kishte kujdes kur shpreheshe. Librashitasit u shtuan në Tiranë, thuhet në një fjali të kësaj gazete, e cila duket se ka qënë një tribu për zhvillimet letrare të kohës. Bri dorëshkrimeve të gazetave të vjetra, qëndron dhe

makina e shkrimit ku Kokona e ri, e më pas në moshë kalonte orë të tëra për të sjellë në gjuhën shqipe kryevepra të letërsisë botërore. Shumë pranë makinës së shkrimit, ndodhen disa fletë të shkruara në frëngjisht me shënimet e autorit, të pazverdhura nga koha. Duket sikur gjithçka ka ngelur aty si vite më parë, dhe tastierën e makinës së shkrimit mjeshtri do ta prekë sërish me gishtat e tij Kjo ekspozitë është një homazh për Kokonën, këtë mëndje të zgjuar të letrave shqipe, I cili e solli Europën dhe Perëndimin shumë lehtë në Shqipërinë komuniste me librat e tij.

Gorki, Pushkini, Shekspiri, Bunn, Vinogradov, Dikensi, Hemingëay, Maria Pujmanova, Gi De Mopasan, Zvajgu, madje dhe poezitë e Mao Ce Dunit më 1957-tën. Gjithë ketë jetë e liri që vjen prej këtyre botimeve që datojnë që në vitet 40-të, ia dedikojmë Kokonës, këtij burri që na shfaqet në foto I qetë, por mbarte brënda tij një dashuri të pafundme për dijen. Kjo ekspozitë është dhe një udhëtim në rrugën e tij drejt letrave

Në gazetën Demokratia  më 21 tetor 1933, kur Kokona duhet të ketë qënë vetëm 20 vjeç, është botuar novela e tij Lutja e fundit e cila shoqërohet bashkë me një shënim të redaksisë :Nga novelat e paraqitura në konkursin Letrat të Valles së Shtypit, çmimin e parë e fitoi novela Lutja e fundit e z. Vedat Kokona, student nga Gjirokastra, çmimin e dytë e fitoi novela Kështu vdesin burrat e Z. Mazreku, student nga Shkodra, çmimin e tretë novella Ndër zana e z. Asim Sokoli. Mendimi kritik I Kokonës shfaqet që në shkrimet e tij të hershmem, teksa shkruan për Naim FrashërinMe librave të hershëm të tij, gjejmë dhe botimin e parë të Nga Tirana në Stokholm i shtypur nga shtypshkronja Nikaj më 1935-sën. Një libër i dashur ky për Kokonën, ky i shkruar atëherë kur në vitet e hershme të rinisë, vetëm 22 vjeçar, student dhe plot ëndrra, i dashuruar me jetën, realizoi një nga dëshirat e tij më të zjarrta: një udhëtim në vendet skandinave. Në zemrën time, një dëshirë vlonte: të dilja njëherë nga Shqipëria e të shikoja dhe unë botë me sy, do shkruante Kokona. Ky libër është dhe një paralajmërim për ardhjen e një shkrimtari dhe intelektuali në botën letrare shqiptare. Në çdo vend që shikonte Kokona kërkonte ta krahasonte me mundësitë e Shqipërisë për të qënë i tillë. Shqipëria jonë është e bukur mund të ndërtojmë godina ku do mblidhen nesër djemtë e katundeve e të qyteteve, që do përhapin dritën e qytetërimit. Natyra na ka dhënë më tepër nga çna duhet. Megjithatë kjo nuk është mjaftë. Duhet të punojmë më tepër. Vendi unë duhet të bëhet një vend ideal turizmi. Vendin tonë të huajt nuk e njohin fare si vend turizmi. Po ta njihnin jam i sigurt se do të vinin nga ana e anës për ta vizituar, shkruan ai.

Nga Tirana në Stokholm nuk është vetëm një përshkrim i ndjerë e plot emocion,që na sjell peizazhe dhe histori vendesh mes këtyre dy stacioneve, por është edhe një dëshmi e stilit dhe talentit të Kokonës si shkrimtar i sukseshëm i viteve 30-40-të, i cili mund të kishte vazhduar të shkruante letërsi nëse Shqipëria e tij e dashur, nuk do të ndryshonte kahet politike pas luftës. Kokona zgjodhi të fliste përmes shkrimtarëve që zgjidhte për të përkthyer, e që shpesh i imponoheshin, por pavarësisht kësaj ai nuk e tradhtoi asnjëherë gjuhën. Ai dinte të hynte thellë brenda një shkrimtari, pasi e ndjente shpejt gjuhën e tij Bri dorëshkrimeve pafund dhe librave që janë në një farë mënyre dhe historia më e suksesshme e botimeve shqiptare në këto vite, qëndrojnë dhe fjalorët e tij, duke filluar nga i pari i botuar më 1932 dhe i fundit më vitin 1940-të. Ky 100 vjetor është dhe një ftesë për të zbuluar Kokonën, në gjithë dimensionin e tij, një pjesë e të cilit ka mbetur në arkivën e kohës

Shqip

----------


## Albo

*Një mbrëmje me Kokonën*

Në ditën ndërkombëtare të gjuhëve, “EU Centre” organizon një aktivitet kushtuar vargjeve të Vedat Kokonës


“O sa e shijshme duket, e kulluar/ Zonja, kur më përfalet duke shëtitur, Sa gjuha e dredhur mbetet e nemitur/ Dhe sytë guxim s’kanë për të vështruar…” Këto vargje të shkruara shekuj më parë nga Dante Aligeri, Vedat Kokona i solli në gjuhën shqipe për t’i bërë të paharruara. Historia e gruas që kalon shumë pranë djaloshit dhe zgjon ndjesitë e tij me ëmbëlsinë e saj, ka riardhur përmes recitimit të nxënësve të “EU centre”, në një aktivitet të zhvilluar dje në mjediset e kësaj qendre, në ditën ndërkombëtare të gjuhëve. Të pranishëm në këtë aktivitet ishin dhe ambasadori i BE-së në Tiranë, Ettore Sequi, dhe ministrja e Kulturës, Mirela Kumbaro, si dhe familjarë të shkrimtarit dhe përkthyesit Kokona. “EU Centre” kishte zgjedhur të kujtonte këtë ditë, me vargjet e shkruara dhe të përkthyera nga mjeshtri i përkthimeve Vedat Kokona. Ky vit përkon dhe me 100-vjetorin e lindjes së tij. Për të pranishmit janë lexuar vargje nga “Lulja dhe shega”, “Ujku dhe qengji”, vargjet e Lasgush Poradecit të përkthyera në frëngjisht nga Kokona, poezia e Françesko Petrarkës, Bodler, soneti i 65 i Shekspirit, Rudyard Kipling, “Lakonti” i Ismail Kadaresë. Vedat Kokona ia kushtoi pjesën më të madhe të jetës dhe të punës rrezatimit të gjuhës frënge. Ai ishte një nga leksikologët më të mirë të kësaj gjuhe. Nga mendja dhe dora e tij dolën mjaft fjalorë shqip-frëngjisht dhe anasjelltas. Fjalorin e parë e botoi në vitin 1932. Fjalori i fundit është me 40 mijë fjalë. Ai është autori më i rëndësishëm në fushën e leksikologjisë dhe leksikografisë. Qysh në moshë të re dha kontribut të ndjeshëm në lëmin e përkthimeve në poezi dhe në prozë. Nga ai janë përkthyer në shqip vepra të tilla si “Ana Karenina” e Leon Tolstoit, “Fundërrinat” e Maksim Gorkit, “Saga e Forsajtëve” e Xhon Gollsuarthit, “David Koperfild” i Dikensit, “Udha e Volokolamskut” e Aleksandër Bekut, “Stuhi në Gang” e Rabindranat Tagores etj. Kokona ka sjellë në shqip rreth 15 mijë vargje nga poezia botërore. Ai ishte një nga përkthyesit kryesorë nga frëngjishtja, italishtja, anglishtja dhe rusishtja. Vetëm pak kohë më parë, Biblioteka Kombëtare e kujtoi këtë 100-vjetor të Kokonës me një ekspozitë, ku u ekspozuan të gjithë ekzemplarët e librave të tij që në fillimet e hershme. Dorëshkrimet e Kokonës gjatë përkthimit të veprave të ndryshme ishin ofruar për këtë ekspozitë nga e bija bashkë me makinën e tij të shkrimit.

Shqip

----------

